# Formula 1 2010 from Codemasters - any good



## impster

As title suggests - any good? or is it purely for 'die hard' F1 fans?

Very tempted to buy it...

Impster

EDIT: Sorry, just realised that the release date is September, not August... Ignore this post until then....


----------



## Pandy

Im looking forward to it, dont think the 360 has ever had an F1 game?

Played 2009 on PS3 with a Logitech G25 and Play seat and it was awesome :thumb:


----------



## Owensy

Yea i'm looking foward to this, along with WRC.


----------



## minimadgriff

Owensy said:


> Yea i'm looking foward to this, along with WRC.


same here  proper WRC game rather than the arcady crap!

Just need a 2010 TOCA Game now


----------



## Owensy

minimadgriff said:


> Just need a 2010 TOCA Game now


Damn right!


----------



## buckas

minimadgriff said:


> same here  proper WRC game rather than the arcady crap!


Hopefully! Would love a 2010 version of Richard Burns Rally, best game ever :thumb:

drew


----------



## silverback

i haven't played an F1 game since F1 by pysgnosis on the ps1 (i think it was) and it was brilliant.strange thing is, i hate F1 lol,but that ps1 game was awesome.first track always has to be monaco as well :argie: hopefully this will be an excellent f1 game and a new rally game wouldnt go a miss as i havent even been tempted by one since the v rally days.to many games now seem to want to be a jack of all trades (its a sim,its a arcade,its a kart game,you get to rewind your mistakes,seriously, WTF) and a master of none.bring back v rally i say


----------



## impster

silverback said:


> a new rally game wouldnt go a miss


Early shots / videos of Colin McRae Dirt 3 look awesome so far - much better than previews I've seen of the new WRC game.

In fact, Dirt 3 seems to be 'coming back to the roots' - i.e. not this silly emphasis on X-games, and somewhat closer to what the original Colin McRae rally games were so good at.


----------



## Pandy

Colin McRae 2 (not dirt) was awesome, razzing round in the old Focus on Tarmac


----------



## gherkin

From the developers video diaries it looks pretty awesome (well worth a look if you haven't seen them). As long as Codemasters don't f**k up like they did with Operation Flashpoint then it should be very good indeed.


----------



## Pandy

I watched one of the Insider video's on the 360 last night and it looks good, get to walk round the paddock and do stuff with the media from what it showed


----------



## Jai

Based on the reviews, it looks a really good game. I can see the next few months will be expensive! Cod:black ops, fifa 11, f1, wrc....


----------



## Lloyd71

impster said:


> Early shots / videos of Colin McRae Dirt 3 look awesome so far - much better than previews I've seen of the new WRC game.
> 
> In fact, Dirt 3 seems to be 'coming back to the roots' - i.e. not this silly emphasis on X-games, and somewhat closer to what the original Colin McRae rally games were so good at.


Dirt 3 looks very very impressive but there's still a lot of focus on the extreme stuff. There's a whole gymkhana section in it with lots of "Oh hai I'm Ken Block d0000d!!!!1" stuff leftover from the last game too.

Still, the different environments look great. The WRC game looks OK-ish but the cars clearly steer around a central axis and the gameplay is so far not looking anywhere near as fun as the old WRC games used to be. If they re-made Richard Burns Rally with modern cars, some classics, realistic locations and tracks etc. I (and I imagine many other people too) would be very very happy.


----------



## buckas

some vids

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_f1_2010_valence-16790_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_f1_2010_montreal-16766_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_f1_2010_gc_monaco-16610_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_f1_2010_crash-16769_en.html - hopefully there's a more severe damage setting that this one

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_f1_2010_istanbul-16787_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_f1_2010_gc_spa_gameplay_replay-16760_en.html

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_f1_2010_gc_monza_heavy_rain-16740_en.html - rain looks good

it's nice to see a good next gen f1 game as there hasn't been a decent looking one for years


----------



## gherkin

I'm hoping in those videos that the crash settings were set to minimal as i think it might spoil it otherwise. For example in the first vid the user drives straight into one of the McLarens and doesn't even loose his front wing let alone possibly a wheel. In the rain one although the rain does look very impressive - in fact to the point as i couldn't really see where he was driving there were a few incidents which IMO would have taken off the front wing but we'll see what the final result is like - can't wait for it personally


----------



## buckas

yeh agree about the damage, hate racing games that market themselves to be the most realistic etc etc and then you can bounce of a wall at over a tonne with not even the paint scratched

drew


----------



## John74

Watched a few of the videos and im starting to like the look of this , turn up the damage to full and see how many corners the front wing will last :thumb:


----------



## buckas

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2010-f1-2010/700509

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/uk-teamwork-f1-2010/702454


----------



## buckas

£31.85! bargain > http://www.shopto.net/XBOX 360/VIDEO GAMES/XB2FO06-Formula One 2010 F1.html

get it guys, can have 24 car DW GP :thumb::car:

*edit* and 5% cashback! http://www.topcashback.co.uk/shopto/ £30 :thumb:

drew


----------



## RD55 DUN

buckas said:


> £31.85! bargain > http://www.shopto.net/XBOX 360/VIDEO GAMES/XB2FO06-Formula One 2010 F1.html
> 
> get it guys, can have 24 car DW GP :thumb::car:
> 
> *edit* and 5% cashback! http://www.topcashback.co.uk/shopto/ £30 :thumb:
> 
> drew


Sunday night BTCC followed by a DW F1 race...Sundays should be good now. :car:


----------



## domino

i wish they could combine the driving physics from Gran Turismo 5 with an F1 game

all the past F1 games have felt too arcade'y for me


----------



## John74

buckas said:


> get it guys, can have 24 car DW GP :thumb::car:


From what i have seen it will be 24 cars in single player mode and 12 cars online multiplayer mode.

A DW championship could be good :thumb:


----------



## buckas

ahh ok, the man said 24 car in multiplayer but must of been talking about split-screen (local)

either way she's been pre-ordered :thumb:

drew


----------



## John74

Less than 2weeksto go now :thumb:


----------



## buckas

nice one, monaco looks great


----------



## gherkin

agree with Monaco. One of the comments Anthony mentioned was that the Track 'rubbers in' which is in the game - now that will be impressive to see how that comes off. Although still no mention on damage  

Having a DW championship would be great (maybe a prize for the champion  ) although obviously depending on which format people have it on would determine how many people enter it.


----------



## terrymcg

Got mine ordered!

Was thinking on getting a wheel for this, any thoughts............


----------



## Pandy

If its as good as it looks im not too fussed about the damage, hopefully there will be enough of it to make an impact on the races but looks really good


----------



## wedgie

Ive just pre-ordered this from zavvy for only £31.95 for the 360


----------



## S-X-I

Just pre-ordered it on Zavvi aswell for the PS3 though. 

I'd be up for a DW Championship!


----------



## DetailMyCar

Playing this on Live could be amazing if they are clever about it.... Imagine having a 15 or 20 minute Qualifying session before each race so people actually qualify against each other? That would be awesome, hopefully they've done something like that so it's not just a simple quick race format when you play online??


----------



## buckas

abu dhabi & night racing

http://www.eurogamer.net/videos/f1-2010-exclusive-night-race-footage?size=hd


----------



## gherkin

the beading on Buttons McLaren looks good 

Thread on the official forums - first one is quite interesting in whats actually in the game - for example you don't get Mechinical failures (just the AI gets that) are among things.

May take a while to load but its a very big thread


----------



## minimadgriff

gherkin said:


> the beading on Buttons McLaren looks good
> 
> Thread on the official forums - first one is quite interesting in whats actually in the game -* for example you don't get Mechinical failures *(just the AI gets that) are among things.
> 
> May take a while to load but its a very big thread


that has totally ruined it for me then straight away! Will there never be a game as good a Microprose GP3?


----------



## gherkin

^^ from all the talk i can gather from the official forum I think that might be the way F1 2011 will go possibly along with a better damage model. Don't know if you noticed one of the videos further down the first page, it should a Red Bull with a puncture quite interesting to see how the tire behaved although it would have been nice to see it delaminate and start flapping about abit, but it never got that far


----------



## RD55 DUN

Game ordered...roll on friday!


----------



## Raceworx

this will tied me over nicely till GT5.. looks well done


----------



## gherkin

Order had gone through with ShopTo.net so hopefully recieve it tomorrow or thursday


----------



## theshrew

Im up for on line races but only with people who race fair. 

Trouble is i go on holl on Sat morning everyones gonna have a weeks start on me booooooooooooo


----------



## silverback

any reviews on which is the better console to get this on??


----------



## Raceworx

dude you the same silverback thats on highdefdigest?


----------



## gherkin

silverback said:


> any reviews on which is the better console to get this on??


they'll all be much the same, although if you use the G27 Steering Wheel it'll only work on the PC and Playstation.


----------



## theshrew

Cant belive how much id love a G27 but WTF HOWWWW MUCCHHHHH no way im paying that. 

I need to get a wheel. How do you guys use them if like me you play in the living room ? Trying to think how i can be on the sofa use peddles and wheel to


----------



## buckas

Got an SMS from shop to, just been sent 1st class recorded, should be here tomorrow I reckon :thumb: :thumb:

drew


----------



## big ben

theshrew said:


> Trying to think how i can be on the sofa use peddles and wheel to


this

http://www.wheelstandpro.com/order.html

or this for £1369 :lol:

http://www.playseat.com/en/arc-wheel-f1


----------



## buckas

The one I went on in the service park Finland was the best!

Check this out






cost's a cool £30k

RBR, best game evah!


----------



## theshrew

How can you have a Stella on the go while driving on that thing lol. :lol::lol:


----------



## buckas

:lol:


----------



## gherkin

Blimey where he rolled it looked quite violent, (obviously I know that would be the case in real life but in your living room might be a bit extreme!!). however cracking system - just a miniture simulation setup


----------



## gherkin

big ben said:


> this
> 
> http://www.wheelstandpro.com/order.html
> 
> or this for £1369 :lol:
> 
> http://www.playseat.com/en/arc-wheel-f1


I think that is just that certain steering wheel thats over £1.3k

all the rest including a seat setup like in that link with the G27 if under £1k - looks awesome but if i turned up with that my missus would go spare!


----------



## big ben

gherkin said:


> if i turned up with that my missus would go spare!


i would love to see my mrs face if i got one :lol:


----------



## gherkin

pinched from another forum but interesting none the less:



> frodouk wrote:
> Yeah, it has a serious pit lane bug that makes you lose your race. Go in leading, leave the pit lane in last. Codies are aware, and will be patching asap.
> 
> the 'workaround' at the moment is to pit a lap or 2 earlier (or later) than your engineer suggests - seems to help it. seems to be worse in the shorter races I hear <=20% as there is a small window for stops I suppose. (unless you come in after lap 1 :smileyhappy


----------



## big ben

oh dear that dont sound good.... will see friday wont we


----------



## Matt197

Just pre ordered mine from Shopto

Should be good I hope!


----------



## terrymcg

My copy was posted out yesterday,but I am awy with work until Friday!!!

Anyone got theirs today??????? If so how is it??


----------



## Maggi200

Saw an advert last night, looks amazing! Really want this now! Cos I'm on my phone, and can't be looking all ove the place for info, is it multiplayer on the same console,or only online & system link? Cos I can't be forking out for two copies so I can play with my brother


----------



## gherkin

It is online mutliplayer up to 12 players at one time. Might be different for PC but thats what the consoles have got


----------



## Maggi200

I mean xbox lol, so no multiplayer on a single console?


----------



## buckas

hasn't turned up today, booooo!

here's hoping tomorrow



maggi112 said:


> Saw an advert last night, looks amazing! Really want this now! Cos I'm on my phone, and can't be looking all ove the place for info, is it multiplayer on the same console,or only online & system link? Cos I can't be forking out for two copies so I can play with my brother


do believe it's split screen as well fella, as you can race full 24 car grid (but only 12 online)

found some review images

http://www.virtualr.net/wp-content/gallery/2518/1.jpg
http://www.virtualr.net/wp-content/gallery/2518/2.jpg
http://www.virtualr.net/wp-content/gallery/2518/f1-2.jpg


----------



## Maggi200

Now that doesn't work, but I have seen screenshots, and IMO it looks more pleasing than GT5, they've used some clever effects and although it's not as detailed, I prefer the way it looks. I'm gonna order it in a min


----------



## Magic Detail

I would be interested to hear what the difficulty and realism is like on this game. I've not bothered with an F1 game since 1994 when Microprowse had theirs out for the PC - absolutely epic game! I remember me and my mate had a championship using his LAN, and I beat him by about 3 points to take the championship, and not without it's own heart stopping moments (I blew an engine at Monza and at the time he was about 5 points ahead, I was devestated as he extended his lead to more than a race win, luckily he crashed and DNF at the next round so I caught them back up!).


If it's anything like that, then I'll certainly be buying! :thumb:


----------



## big ben

online with damage will be crap though, people just crash on purpose and ruin the game... wihtout damage would be even worse!

maybe we could have races among us lot, real f1 racing?


----------



## Brazo

^^Up for that, alas online crashing affects every racing game, its a sprint to the first corner, 6 cars are taken out whilst you thread your way through the wreckage!

Loadsa fun


----------



## big ben

yeah im up for some real f1 action, like you say big crash at the first bend then safety car i would imagine, wouldnt be much fun unless the crash was an accident


----------



## buckas

damage looks ok






cracking vid in the wet






hurry up postie man 

drew


----------



## dew1911

So now I need to find money for Tax, Insurance, Live and this...

Anyone care to offer a loan?


----------



## DetailMyCar

dew1911 said:


> So now I need to find money for Tax, Insurance, Live and this...
> 
> Anyone care to offer a loan?


Just think how much you'll save by staying in all the time


----------



## RD55 DUN

Did anyone receive this today?


----------



## Pandy

Im up for it, after abit of practice mind.

Cant wait for it


----------



## buckas

RD55 DUN said:


> Did anyone receive this today?


nope, but was sent yesterday so deffo should be here tomorrow


----------



## gherkin

big ben said:


> yeah im up for some real f1 action, like you say big crash at the first bend then safety car i would imagine, wouldnt be much fun unless the crash was an accident


unfortauntly no safety cars in this game, however there are penaltys for unsportsmanlike driving - cutting corners etc etc


----------



## minimadgriff

I have it 










(taken on HTC)


----------



## theshrew

Ive got my fingers crossed mine will be on the door mat when i go home. 

I ordered mine from The Hut its only about 1/2 mile from my house so good chance i will have it


----------



## Rizzo

I ordered mine today, hopefully will arrive tomorrow or saturday


----------



## Matt197

My order has turned up today, in my PS3 and loading as I type this


----------



## buckas

me three


----------



## DetailMyCar

Got mine too!!!

(shopto.net)!


----------



## impster

ok - is it any good??????????? please tell me!!!!!!


----------



## John74

Picking mine up tommorrow from game as i have the utter pants halo reach to trade-in, so come on then those that have played it any good ?


----------



## buckas

first impressions

Fricking awesome - proper sim, just be gentle on the throttle coming out of of tight hairpins otherwise you'll do a torvil & dean impression :lol:

rain effects are brilliant, hardly any grip especially with ABS off and locking wheels/aquaplaning :thumb:

drew


----------



## big ben

cant wait till tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

I know what I'm doing tonight then! Anyone know how much it is in the supermarkets?


----------



## big ben

dont know, its not out until tomorrow :lol:

asda usually cheapest round my way


----------



## DetailMyCar

Just played for 1/2 hour at lunch......

It's AWESOME!

Honestly really really impressed, it took a while to begin and go through all the media stuff - Just setting it up really, but you go straight into a championship mode with no messing about.

I went for Lotus, 20% race and Expert mode so no assists.

It's really tricky, and i found the In-Car view a bit difficult as you couldn't see the corners coming so not so great if you don't know the track well.... The next view is the one just above the drivers head - this was Waaaay better and made it far easier to judge braking points and turn in.

The sound is amazing, sounds 100% realistic, especially over-revving.

Engineer updates you if you're off or on the pace and in which sectors, loads of nice little touches like that.

The game seems great though, just one thing now is i want a steering wheel as using the control pad isn't ideal... it's hard to turn in smoothly as you tend to go Steer, steer, steer etc rather then a nice smooth steeeeeeeeeer action haha.


----------



## Pandy

God i cant wait now


----------



## impster

Thanks Nick...

That's me nearly £40 down tomorrow then...

(Lotus would be my first choice also, and many others I bet)


----------



## Matt197

Amazing game, only thing I found on my first race was I went into the pits in 5th and loads of cars followed but did not pit and when I was finally released I was last 

I agree with everything nick has said, could do with buying a steering wheel as its very hard to be smooth.


----------



## DetailMyCar

Matt197 said:


> Amazing game, only thing I found on my first race was I went into the pits in 5th and loads of cars followed but did not pit and when I was finally released I was last
> 
> I agree with everything nick has said, could do with buying a steering wheel as its very hard to be smooth.


I read that's a glitch they're working on - apparently if you pit on the lap your Engineer tells you to, it will do this so next time try pitting a lap or 2 later - that should sort it.... but apparently Codemasters will be patching it soon anyway so hopefully they'll sort that.....

I do really want a wheel now though!!!

Just in case anyone is buying it online, i saw someone here suggested shopto.net so i used them and it was £31.85 incl P&P - bargain!


----------



## buckas

nickg123 said:


> Just played for 1/2 hour at lunch......
> 
> It's AWESOME!
> 
> Honestly really really impressed, it took a while to begin and go through all the media stuff - Just setting it up really, but you go straight into a championship mode with no messing about.
> 
> I went for Lotus, 20% race and Expert mode so no assists.
> 
> It's really tricky, and i found the In-Car view a bit difficult as you couldn't see the corners coming so not so great if you don't know the track well.... The next view is the one just above the drivers head - this was Waaaay better and made it far easier to judge braking points and turn in.
> 
> The sound is amazing, sounds 100% realistic, especially over-revving.
> 
> Engineer updates you if you're off or on the pace and in which sectors, loads of nice little touches like that.
> 
> The game seems great though, just one thing now is i want a steering wheel as using the control pad isn't ideal... it's hard to turn in smoothly as you tend to go Steer, steer, steer etc rather then a nice smooth steeeeeeeeeer action haha.


+1, went for Lotus aswell - Bahrain is well twisty! love some of the full speed bends though :thumb:



nickg123 said:


> Just in case anyone is buying it online, i saw someone here suggested shopto.net so i used them and it was £31.85 incl P&P - bargain!


yeh & don't forget 5% cashback > http://www.topcashback.co.uk/shopto/ :thumb:

drew


----------



## Matt197

buckas go with Quidco.

With top cashback they dont pay cashback for pre-order.

Taken from the website.


> Please Note
> 
> Cashback is not available on pre-orders, bundles or hardware


That's if you are pre ordering mind, if not then topcashback is better.


----------



## buckas

fair enough - still use TCB though as I'm a skinflint as don't want to pay annual fee


drew


----------



## impster

just ordered it. Slight impulse buy, based on your reviews here guys. If the missus has a go at me for spending money I'll point her in your general direction...


----------



## Pandy

impster said:


> just ordered it. Slight impulse buy, based on your reviews here guys. If the missus has a go at me for spending money I'll point her in your general direction...


Bring it.....at least youll have something to play whilst she is in a mood with you :thumb:


----------



## impster

Pandy said:


> Bring it.....at least youll have something to play whilst she is in a mood with you :thumb:


Yup, and the Xbox as well...


----------



## gherkin

We'll have to set up a Championship, how many PS3/Xbox users have we got?

Just been out and brought a wheel (Logitech Driving Force GT one) although I'm still waiting on the game


----------



## buckas

impster said:


> just ordered it. Slight impulse buy, based on your reviews here guys. If the missus has a go at me for spending money I'll point her in your general direction...


She'll see sense when she sees the rain effects :thumb:


----------



## impster

buckas said:


> She'll see sense when she sees the rain effects :thumb:


Doh! Of course - I needn't have worried at all! I can just imagine the conversation:

_Her: What's that?! A new game? Another £40 down the drain_
Me: But...
_Her: Never you mind that - christmas around the corner, bathroom needs re-decorating, home insurance due for renewal..._
Me: but...
_Her: we need to sort out our daughter's party, not to mention my cousin's wedding present. _
Me: Hang on love, come and see the rain effects on this incredible new release from Codemasters
(both gaze at the screen in awe)
_Her: ... ooooh, that's incredible. The coding for that effect alone must have taken months. There's hardly any flaws in this, even the aerodynamic effect as the speed increases has an effect on each and every spot of simulated rain. I would gladly have paid over £80 for a game of this standard. Well done those Codemasters, and well done you for purchasing at such a reasonable price. Darling, I commend your excellent purchase. A magical treat awaits you at bedtime after you've won the day at the track..._

:driver:


----------



## buckas

See, told you it'll be fine :lol:


----------



## Maggi200

SO can someone with it already lemme know if you can play splitscreen multiplayer?


----------



## buckas

maggi112 said:


> SO can someone with it already lemme know if you can play splitscreen multiplayer?


will have a go, back in 5 :thumb:


----------



## buckas

nope you can't, what a pile of poo!

you can xbox live or system link upto 12 players- or on "time trial" you can have multiple players on one session, but like a round robin thing

boooooooooooooo!

drew


----------



## Brazo

Love the rain effects!


----------



## Pandy

Just phoned Asda and they said its £34 atm the minute but is subject to change before tomorrow.

Gonna have to pop down before work i recon :thumb:


----------



## beardboy

I've just preordered this after all these comments etc. :lol:

Will hopefully get it Saturday


----------



## Maggi200

buckas said:


> nope you can't, what a pile of poo!
> 
> you can xbox live or system link upto 12 players- or on "time trial" you can have multiple players on one session, but like a round robin thing
> 
> boooooooooooooo!
> 
> drew


That sucks! I might hold off getting it then. I've still got halo reach, mafia 2, red dead redemption to finish first. Also working my way through forza still!


----------



## DetailMyCar

I think to do it split screen would mean reducing the graphics quality by loads which would ruin it really as it looks so fantastic full screen


----------



## silverback

impster said:


> Doh! Of course - I needn't have worried at all! I can just imagine the conversation:
> 
> _Her: What's that?! A new game? Another £40 down the drain_
> Me: But...
> _Her: Never you mind that - christmas around the corner, bathroom needs re-decorating, home insurance due for renewal..._
> Me: but...
> _Her: we need to sort out our daughter's party, not to mention my cousin's wedding present. _
> Me: Hang on love, come and see the rain effects on this incredible new release from Codemasters
> (both gaze at the screen in awe)
> _Her: ... ooooh, that's incredible. The coding for that effect alone must have taken months. There's hardly any flaws in this, even the aerodynamic effect as the speed increases has an effect on each and every spot of simulated rain. I would gladly have paid over £80 for a game of this standard. Well done those Codemasters, and well done you for purchasing at such a reasonable price. Darling, I commend your excellent purchase. A magical treat awaits you at bedtime after you've won the day at the track..._
> 
> :driver:


my god man,have we lost it as men ?? we have women working,equal pay and now there talking back :wall: the world is on its ****.that was very tongue in cheek comment btw lol.cant wait to pick this up after my night shift tonight :thumb:


----------



## hallett

can someone tell me this, do you make your own player in career mode? you could on the previous F1 game on the ps3, just i havent seen it mentioned and think its a bit crap if you have to chose a driver rather than making your own, thanks


----------



## Brazo

You play as yourself


----------



## hallett

excellent  might have to get this tomorrow


----------



## Brazo

I love the starting line up where your own name appears alongside Hamilton et al!


----------



## big ben

:thumb: cant wait to play this later


----------



## DetailMyCar

I am still absolutely loving it, but the ONLY thing that's disappointed me is that i was able to set POLE with the Lotus  I had no driving aids turned on, and it was on "Expert" - I find that really frustrating to be honest.....

The Lotus should be at best 3 seconds off with a near perfect lap, so how am i getting Pole??? It's a bit frustrating as everything else is absolutely spot on!!!

The race was a different story anyway, as i didn't get off the line well and then ended up spinning 5-6 times over the 20 laps, managed to hit someone and get a penalty too so it wasn't a good end anyway 

It's great fun though, and so rewarding when you nail every apex and carry the right amount of speed!! Takes some getting used to though.... I'm so used to feathering the brakes on Forza with all ABS off and stuff, it's weird on F1 to just slam the brakes on.


----------



## MikeTDI

Me thinks ive got to purchase this for weekend for my 360. Looks superb. Its nice to finally see a F1 game on the Xbox 360.


----------



## impster

nickg123 said:


> the ONLY thing that's disappointed me is that i was able to set POLE with the Lotus


They were probably the consultants to the game design team..!


----------



## Brazo

I am finding this really hard 

Haven't even done the first level yet! WIll try once i have been to the post office


----------



## Grizzle

Loving the small touches like qualifying if your on a lap and the time expires they let you continue until you have finished that lap, little things like that make it realistic.


----------



## minimadgriff

I'm liking it. Gone balls out straight away. No assists, full damage, full flags, tyre wear and fuel. Also got the A.I on medium. 

Still dissapointed there are no mechnical failures.


----------



## Necroscope

Has anyone that preordered via zavvi got there copy in the post today?


----------



## buckas

minimadgriff said:


> I'm liking it. Gone balls out straight away. No assists, full damage, full flags, tyre wear and fuel. Also got the A.I on medium.


same, immense fun - ABS off :thumb:


----------



## theshrew

Mine has come this morning. Had a quick go at lunch time its great. 

Think people with wheels will defo be better at this game as the joypad just hasnt got the feel. Still a great game with the pad. 

Bonus Mrs is out tonight looks like its gonna be a F1 session WHOOOOP


----------



## Pandy

theshrew said:


> Bonus Mrs is out tonight looks like its gonna be a F1 session WHOOOOP


Same here, the joys of her having a nice bunch of friends


----------



## Maggi200

Dam it, halo last week. This today. I'm gonna be skint this weekend, not that I'm going anywhere anyway!


----------



## big ben

Pandy said:


> Same here, the joys of her having a nice bunch of friends


i need to get the mrs some of those :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Gonna have to go and find this tonight I think!


----------



## buckas

Really good how different the lack of grip is on fresh tyres out of the pits to the ones before it

also learnt how to get out of a spin easy at karting a few weeks back, seems to work on this game - steer into the slide (obviously ) but lock the brakes up at the same time, basically acts like a handbrake turn and you can get on your way again :thumb:

drew


----------



## Pandy

Clark @ PB said:


> Gonna have to go and find this tonight I think!


Definately Clark, Asda have them for £34.41 or something like that :thumb:


----------



## MikeTDI

ive tried a few Asdas today so far, all out of stock.


----------



## dean j

Is this the only F1 game on the 360? Knowing my luck, i'll buy the wrong one if theres two! Who's it made by? I'm gonna go get it tonight!


----------



## MikeTDI

dean j said:


> Is this the only F1 game on the 360? Knowing my luck, i'll buy the wrong one if theres two! Who's it made by? I'm gonna go get it tonight!


yeah this is the only F1 game in the 360. Its called F1 2010. Made by Codemasters.


----------



## DetailMyCar

It looks like this:


----------



## hallett

minimadgriff said:


> I'm liking it. Gone balls out straight away. No assists, full damage, full flags, tyre wear and fuel. Also got the A.I on medium.
> 
> Still dissapointed there are no mechnical failures.


how do you change the A.I? im on hard and managed to get from 18th (I spun) right to pole and then nearly lap the backmarkers over 15 laps, surely thats not hard? :s


----------



## minimadgriff

In the settings you scroll down and it has ai. You have probably just set the car settings to hard not a.i.


----------



## hallett

cheers, what settings? i cant seem to find it anywhere haha


----------



## wedgie

Mine finally arrived today at 4.45pm :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


Bloody royal mail :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## silverback

this is brilliant (i cant stand watching F1 funnily enough) but i tell you what,it has me more angered than COD,and thats just doing the time trials lol.if i see invalid lap time one more time im throwing my pad out the window lol.


----------



## Matt197

I am loving this, if anything its to realistic lol

Scrape past a blade of grass and you get invalid lap, tried turning ABS off and TC to medium early and they were put straight back on hahaha.

Don't know about anyone else but the time I get around to the actually race I am so annoyed I need a rest for 20min or so lol so glad I did not do full race weekend :doublesho



hallett said:


> cheers, what settings? i cant seem to find it anywhere haha


When you go to the screen where you progress to your next race, scroll down to difficulty and press X, you will then get a list of other settings you can change.


----------



## silverback

Matt197 said:


> I am loving this, if anything its to realistic lol
> 
> Scrape past a blade of grass and you get invalid lap, tried turning ABS off and TC to medium early and they were put straight back on hahaha.
> 
> Don't know about anyone else but the time I get around to the actually race I am so annoyed I need a rest for 20min or so lol so glad I did not do full race weekend :doublesho


i know EXACTLY what you mean.i had some online races against a friend in a private match earlier and we had everything switched off (auto gearbox still) and to be honest i enjoyed it more.the braking line is ******** as it always tell you to break to far away from the bend so you get killed on times if you stick to the computers way of thinking and the auto breaks are a no go imho as they come on far to quick and its like racing on rails.racing in the rain with everything off is a ****ing nightmare however,and i would just sit there admiring the rain detail instead of the racing lol.

i also cant stress this enough.TURN OFF NOTIFICATIONS OF PEOPLE COMING ONLINE.i was setting a great lap time on monaco and a friend came on and his username etc took my bloody eye off the track for a few secs and i was in a wall.blazing


----------



## John74

What settings are people using in career mode ? im using

AI: hard
Distance: 50%
Traction control: off
ABS: off
Gearbox: auto
Racing line: corners only ( carn't judge distances on a tv )
All pit options: auto

So far only done the one race meeting and put the lotus on pole but in the race i could not live the frontrunning cars top end speed and after a spin or two ended up 9th.


----------



## deano_uk

So is this game really hard and frustrating ? I want to get it but not if its not playable and is going to put my blood pressure through the roof.

Does it have an easy mode that you can race without all the stress ?


----------



## Raceworx

i jumped straight in to career mode on hard.. tried practice one and i failed hard.. theres just so much going on in hard.. 

dropped it to medium didnt know you could actually customise the difficulty settings.. so now im on medium with manual pit limiter and box launch fuel and tyres on full simulatoin damage on low AI on intermediate and auto-gearbox.. its challenging but fun, but im still not used to quick changing of the wings or engine settings mid race i need to wait for a straight..

i got to malaysia got fastest in P1 P2 P3 and qualified pole all in the dry (with a lotus).. started the race and it was lagging it down.. i got black flaged as the car was so hard to control and i kept causing incidents lol..

i like that its hard it adds to it.. i love practice and quali.. sitting there looking at the times then going out for a banzai run with 2 minuits left adds to the excitment..

especially as like silverback says if you even look at the grass section on the inside of a corner your lap time is invalidated! 

im playing threw full race weekends and just using my first seasson to get used to the controls and the game.. the team love me though and the requirements are pritty low qualify 20th finish 18th..

i also love the R&D bit.. they put an upgrade on then you have to beat a certain laptime with a number of laps.. do it in all practise sessions and you have a new part


----------



## Maggi200

Only managed 15th at the first race after a long weekend. My fingers are now killing me! God this game is good


----------



## hallett

managed a pole on my first race  but since then have worked out how to change the difficulty :lol: now much more realistic, managed to qualify 12th but after a spin only finished 18th, overall though a good start considering im racing for virgin so not expecting to finish near the top


----------



## Jay

Best racing game i've played in a lonnnnnnnng time. I love it.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Bought it last night,totally addicted already!


----------



## S-X-I

Got the game through the post yesterday and although its a great game I am finding to so frustrating. 

Its impossible to smoothly control the car using a controller rather than a wheel!


----------



## beardboy

I received my copy earlier today and have had an hour or so on it so far, completed practise, Qualifying and Race of Bahrain, and just finished Qualifying of Melbourne.

1st so far :thumb:

It's really good, but can be rather twitchy i'm finding and as above, hard to control on the pad.


----------



## liamsxa

i just cant do maylasia i came in 2nd in australia for some reason, 9th in bahrain, but cant get any more than 20th during practice in maylasia??? it's just too hard certain corners i keep running into the gravel lol


----------



## Matt197

liamsxa said:


> i just cant do maylasia i came in 2nd in australia for some reason, 9th in bahrain, but cant get any more than 20th during practice in maylasia??? it's just too hard certain corners i keep running into the gravel lol


Same mate, I cant do that track best time I can get is 1.44.

Car just will not grip and keeps over shooting.


----------



## deano_uk

Well I bought it and love it although I can see me investing in a wheel sooner or later as I dont think you will ever do great with the controller.

One thing i dont understand is it keeps saying come in and compare your team mates setup, how do you view another drivers setup >


----------



## buckas

qualified pole for bahrain, and finished 2nd after a spin :wall:

loved the pitstop then coming out on the track in the midfield and battling your way back through :thumb::thumb::thumb:

had a quick go on interlagos, my god that's narrower than it used to be on previous games - really good :thumb:

drew


----------



## Pandy

I must be doing something wrong  because im finding it bloody hard.

What settings have people got AI on? Mines set to Professional (turned it down from Legendary!!)

I had to put stability on, just kept spinning exiting corners in 2nd, have no ABS with the brakes set to hard - which suprisingly doesnt lock up.

Its brilliant with the wheel but i just cant get into a decent position in the race! I need mirrors!!!


----------



## Grizzle

deano_uk said:


> Well I bought it and love it although I can see me investing in a wheel sooner or later as I dont think you will ever do great with the controller.
> 
> One thing i dont understand is it keeps saying come in and compare your team mates setup, how do you view another drivers setup >


RTFM


----------



## Rizzo

What a quality game, though im not doing very weel lol

Set on Medium setting I won Bahrain by miles so I put it up to hard.

I qualify mid but have lost my front wing on both races  causing me to finish last lol


----------



## liamsxa

going insane with maylasia been stuck trying to get it right for 3 days now, im going to send the controller through the tv, it's too hard to be consistent there, gona turn off the brake line guide as i think it's not very good around maylasia, there all like home grand prix make ait a good one, the cars fukin pants round that circuit.


----------



## big ben

it is bloody hard i think, if you have struggled with maylasia than wait for monte carlo, impossible!! its even hard on medium AI...

great game though


----------



## John74

Took me all 3 practice sessions to stop flying off the china track every lap with the lotus, only scored 2 points from 4 races so far. 

The lotus seems to be good in qualifying with low fuel getting in the top 10 easy but once in the race with a heavy fuel load ( 50% distance ) i get murdered.


----------



## admg1

I think I need to get a copy of this.
I'm going to try and finish work early tomorrow and pick a copy up.


----------



## Grizzle

admg1 said:


> I think I need to get a copy of this.
> I'm going to try and finish work early tomorrow and pick a copy up.


Welcome to the "raised blood pressure club"

Finally scored some points came third in Istanbul  Pants Virgin car (did you like my little pun there haha...no?..ok.)


----------



## Rizzo

Shocking Grizzle lol

Ive just done Monte Carlo, tough as anything. Qualified last, finished 20th but only because I stuffed all the other cars into the barriers lol


----------



## Maggi200

4 races in and I've got 9th as my personal best after a few cars got in a tangle and I managed not to spin the rest of the race! Another race I was in 11th and when I went in to pit, they didn't release me for nearly 30 seconds and everyone went past me! Anyone know why that was?


----------



## m4rkie23

Its a bug mate. There are a few at the moment. From what Ive read online though codemasters are looking into them.

There are also a few bugs with:
- AI cars appearing as ghost cars when you leave the pits
- AI cars not pitting at all in dry races
- Wet lap times
- Race results not actually the order that cars finish
- Penalties being given to you when other cars hit you
- Damage not affecting AI car performance. 

I've experienced a few of them but not really a big problem. and most games have bugs on first release to be fair.


----------



## impster

still haven't received my copy though I ordered it and it was dispatched 1st class on Thursday by ShopTo.net.

Anyone else still not received it? Am thinking some pilferer has nabbed it...


----------



## domino

i just bought mine today

have pulled my playseat and g27 out and going to give it a shot tonight

looks pretty good from the online vids, i just hope it feels like a proper sim and not arcarde'y like all the other f1 games before it


----------



## gherkin

The below link might be of some use to people finding it hard, have to say tried it myself in Australia and spent ages on it with a nice dry track, trying to get my lines right and smoothness on the accelerator.......only for the bloody race to be in the Wet......how frustrated was I!!!

Might Be Of Some Use

Also anyone not getting on with the default car setups here are some suggestions.....

Race Setups


----------



## Raceworx

m4rkie23 said:


> Its a bug mate. There are a few at the moment. From what Ive read online though codemasters are looking into them.
> 
> There are also a few bugs with:
> - AI cars appearing as ghost cars when you leave the pits
> - AI cars not pitting at all in dry races
> - Wet lap times
> - Race results not actually the order that cars finish
> - Penalties being given to you when other cars hit you
> - Damage not affecting AI car performance.
> 
> I've experienced a few of them but not really a big problem. and most games have bugs on first release to be fair.


iv experianced all of thse and to be fair its doing my nut in..

i like a challenge but when you get 3 10 sec penalties because your in monaco and the AI keeps ramming you its wrong.. i span infront of a few and got black flaged for dangeros driving because they all piled into me.


----------



## m4rkie23

Yeah Ive not managed to finish monaco yet. after the pit (even if im 20 seconds ahead) i get caught and have to wait, and then come out 13th or so. 

Guna give online a blast later. Just hope they announce a fix soon cuz my GOD is it the best racing SIM ive played.


----------



## Maggi200

gherkin said:


> The below link might be of some use to people finding it hard, have to say tried it myself in Australia and spent ages on it with a nice dry track, trying to get my lines right and smoothness on the accelerator.......only for the bloody race to be in the Wet......how frustrated was I!!!
> 
> Might Be Of Some Use
> 
> Also anyone not getting on with the default car setups here are some suggestions.....
> 
> Race Setups


Wow whilst that link is useful, does anyone really have the time to do all of that and take a game that seriously?! Yeah it's fun, but I've got a life outside computer games!


----------



## big ben

had all those as well, qualified 10 seconds quicker in the wet :lol:

hate it when they hit you and you get the penalty though, and you get done for corner cutting for going wide on a curb on a straight 

webber didnt pit once which was annoying as i was second
but its a great game and i havent even got a steering wheel yet, cant wait to get one though

anyone used the cheap one that argos do (for xbox)


----------



## big ben

maggi112 said:


> Wow whilst that link is useful, does anyone really have the time to do all of that and take a game that seriously?! Yeah it's fun, but I've got a life outside computer games!


i dont know what im doing otherwise i would mess around in practice tinkering, i can see myself playing this game for fair few months so i dont mind taking my time.

Im going to buy a steering wheel and start again with sauber, i love it, and the weather is so crap what else have you got to do :lol:


----------



## buckas

anyone else had the game sometimes (rarely) freeze then continue after a few seconds?


----------



## DetailMyCar

buckas said:


> anyone else had the game sometimes (rarely) freeze then continue after a few seconds?


YES!! It did this to me last night for the first time while racing in Oz, went all completely jerky like a PC when it's dying or about to crash....

Glad it's not just me!


----------



## domino

ok ive just spent a good 1hr on the first race in career mode, bahrain, and its too easy

granted it took me a good 15 laps to learn the track, but now im doing 1.52s in the torro rosso when the other guys are doing 1.59s-2min+

i have traction off, abs off and auto gears atm....wheels were only locking up on the first corner really

the key is smoothness, and on the bahrain midfield you dont need to use the brakes for alot of the corners, just ease off the gas, but i still think the frame rate is far too high to properly set the car up on the road for each corner...... nothing like GT5

is there anyway i can make the AI more realistic? im far quicker under brakes and through corners, its only on the straights that the better cars are pulling away from my torro rosso

edit! just checked and difficulty is set to legendary

are you guys finding it hard because you're using a controller and not a steering wheel/race sim?


----------



## big ben

i have been doing it on medium and finding it pretty hard with the pad, cant get into knock out round in qualifying much, it should be well hard with AI higher than medium im sure


----------



## Raceworx

im playing with a pad you carnt be smooth enough! the car just bobles around and you carnt catch it with a pad.... im on easy AI at the moment but with everything else on full with a pad your have a hard enough time keeping the car on the track and not getting black flagged.. 

i wish i had a wheel but i dont have the space.. 

also im not spending the next few weeks getting used to it lol GT5 will be out in a few weeks then this will go in the trade in bin i think..


----------



## buckas

I find it quite easy to be smooth with the pad, have been playing driving games for a lot of years though

With a wheel would imagine it easier to be smooth, but harder overall as you can't do lock-to-lock quick enough, especially somewhere like turns 5&6 at Malaysia

http://www.atlasf1.com/2000/mal/preview/mallap.jpg

drew


----------



## John74

Have to check my settings, in qualifying the lotus im using can get pole but in the race with distance set at 50% it is so slow in the corners im having no chance and lucky to end up in the top half.

Should never be able to qualify that high up in a lotus on hard setting with traction control and ABS off.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I find driving smooth is pretty easy with the pad, although driving games (except for Fifa) is pretty much all I play on the PS3 - still tempted to buy a wheel though!


----------



## gherkin

nickg123 said:


> YES!! It did this to me last night for the first time while racing in Oz, went all completely jerky like a PC when it's dying or about to crash....
> 
> Glad it's not just me!


Thats one of the complaints that people mention on the forums.....in Melbourne the framerates drop especially on the pit straight....also have a look in the wing mirrors you can sometimes see a drop in framerates in them as well.


----------



## Guest

If I got this for the PS3 could I output it to 3 screens somehow? The game looks fantastic and I'm a big F1 fan :thumb:


----------



## big ben

take everything i have said back... just started again with BMW sauber and intermediate AI, and thrashed the lot of them in qualifying and the race, was far too easy! now i am used to it its easy, will have it on hard from now on, and im sure it will be legend by the end of the week at this rate, and i havent played racing games for years....

also hate the way i do 1 lap and thrash them all, and they do 6/7/8 laps, especially when they have a good time but they carry on doing loads of laps, not very realistic! 

loads of problems with it but im still addicted...


----------



## Brazo

I am really struggling, can only manage 2.08 on bahrain

Medium ai, auto gears, full traction. I always play Forza with manual gears but with this your going up and down the box every half second or so and its just too much for me!

Will keep on plugging away!


----------



## big ben

^^ what car you in?

i think i was doing 2mins 4 seconds in the race with full tank and 2mins 1sec in qualifying, could be wrong though 

eastenders is on for the mrs now though :lol: she has had enough of watching me play it :car:


----------



## Brazo

Force India mate, could only qualify 24th lol! Only did two 'banzai', well banzai for me laps in qually but that was after god knows how many laps in practice.

May drop it to medium traction control and see how I fair!


----------



## big ben

im sure it wont take you long to get the hang of it, have you used the racing line to help work out some of the bends?


----------



## Skodaw

I'm so cheesed off with this game - if you take part in R&D sessions - it WILL corrupt your save data and have to start all over again. Codemasters are aware and are looking into it - but it takes alot of pleasure out of them game.


----------



## Brazo

I find it puts me off actually learning the tracks properly as I only focused on the braking zones which were too early imo, will experiment with less fuel too. My main problem is spinning or overcooking it and hitting the gravel, braking too late

Yes quite a few bugs and a real lack of telemetry and split times, hoping they can patch this asap!


----------



## big ben

i am suprised they brought out the game with so many problems, they obviously knew about them, i just hope they knew they could fix them later on with an update or 10 :lol:


----------



## Maggi200

I can't see how there are that many issues considering the basis of the game. Grid was an epic game, and I never experienced any bugs in that. Dirt was amazing too. This one though, seems theres too many. Shame, but I've not come across them. Yet. I can't stop playing though, I'm running full practice sessions, I just don't wanna come in!


----------



## Brazo

big ben said:


> i am suprised they brought out the game with so many problems, they obviously knew about them, i just hope they knew they could fix them later on with an update or 10 :lol:


Ha, ha sod what I said above I will just turn off the tire simulation

http://community.codemasters.com/fo...31587-lot-faster-without-tire-simulation.html

Also if you choose a 20% race distance, the AI have 20% fuel, you get 100% fuel. Also choose slicks in the wet as it makes you go very fast

I may postpone career mode until this game gets patched.


----------



## wedgie

I easily won the first race,but now since i have turned the tyre/fuel and damage all onto full i am now struggling.The best i could qualify in australia was 16 and i have yet to finish the race.My controller has been sent flying across the room countless times due to fustration 


A few things that are really annoying me are, i can get myself up to about 9 th in the race,come in for a pit stop and come out 24th WTF !!! Also i have been driving down the pit lane and cars have been driving through me !!!

Also why is it, that the AI cars can crash into you as much as they like,but as soon as you slightly out brake yourself and tap them you get a warning or penalty for causing a collision???


----------



## Brazo

List of complaints about this game is unreal

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/f1-2010-game-1316


----------



## buckas

wedgie said:


> A few things that are really annoying me are, i can get myself up to about 9 th in the race,come in for a pit stop and come out 24th WTF !!! Also i have been driving down the pit lane and cars have been driving through me !!!


have had the ghost cars in pit lane

but the other thing is, when the other cars come in for pits then you overtake them back again, yesterday at Shanghai went from 1st to 14th after pitting, then over the course of the next few laps back up to 1st again when others pitted


----------



## big ben

usually after you pit you do make the places back again, unless everyone is pitting and they just keep you sitting there which is maybe the most annoying thing

another thing that annoys me is if you spin, you cant put your foot down and spin a 180 like you can in real life, you end up doing a 3 or 5 point turn half the time which usually end in a crash and you being penalised... 

i refuse to use the flashback thing as well, havent once used it and i turn it off completely as i dont agree with it


----------



## buckas

if you start to spin, steer into the slide and whack the brakes on to lock them up - it acts like a handbrake, turning you back the in the right direction without going round and round


----------



## big ben

will have to try that, i have learnt from all my spins and when i go up curbs i am very light on the throttle as before i was giving it full throttle and the wheels must of been lifting og the ground so when they made contact i just spin, very realistic


----------



## Brazo

Yes my spins have come from full throttle on kerbs!


----------



## buckas

*might/most probably need ABS off to do it


----------



## big ben

buckas said:


> *might/most probably need ABS off to do it


good shout, will try it later - traction control you mean


----------



## Magic Detail

I was gonna treat myself to this game and a steering wheel, but from reading some of the faults I'm having 2nd thoughts! I've not got my PS3 hooked up to the interweb, so I wont be able to download the patches when they are released...


----------



## Maggi200

I've finally started to work out the setups and my lap times are tumbling now. Got a few upgrades on my lotus too, certainly notice the difference, although every other car still pulls away from me on the straights! Out of interest, in the media bits after each race etc, it told me to be careful what I say. But the options are always positive towards the team. I realise on the left is the least positive, and the right has the most positive. But why can't I call my team manager names if I want to for leaving me in the pits?


----------



## John74

What setup changes are you making to the lotus ?


----------



## Maggi200

Depends on the track. Adjusting the wings made the biggest difference and was the easiest, but there is a fair bit you can change


----------



## RandomlySet

Not read the thread yet! didn't even know there was a F1 game coming out! My mentioned it yesterday, so I have just purchased it from Tesco, and been sat here all of 5 minutes, and not even unwrapped it yet! 

Anyway.............. time to play


----------



## Maggi200

Laterz, see you in a week :wave:

Also, who is in what team currently (I'm at singapore currently with like no points yet for lotus but am the number 1 driver and I've just done the first R&D bit. How far are others?

How do offers work with other teams for next season?


----------



## m4rkie23

Your level increases as you go through the season (winning races/scoring point etc). 
I've completed the 7th race and are level 13. 
Teams are "interested" when you reach certain levels. 

I went for Williams and are currently championship leader.


----------



## Maggi200

How do I find out my level then? I'm at singapore, so what's that, the 4th race iirc? Is it with my agent?


----------



## RandomlySet

Ok, so just started it, and noticed it's nothing like F1 games of old. You know, you picked your driver (Schumacher, Hakkinon, Hill etc) and raced away....

So, I've selected to start with Virgin Cosworth. I aim to eventually get to McLaren... 

Question is, what race length are people selecting? Anyone going for full?


----------



## big ben

your level goes up after each race, the black box turns red...

my and my mate both have done 10 races with lotus but we scored next to no points and abused the team in the interviews so are probably miles away from an offer, i started again last night anyway and doing it right this time :lol:

just reserved an official xbox wheel at argos for 65 quid, these are going for over 100 quid on ebay so a quick dollar to be made if your local store has any, i had 1 near me so doesnt look like i will be taking advantage as i cant wait to use it :lol:


----------



## m4rkie23

maggi112 said:


> How do I find out my level then? I'm at singapore, so what's that, the 4th race iirc? Is it with my agent?


Yeah. And it pops up after a race. It will be a square box with a number, and a red line fills the box (upwards).



-Mat- said:


> Ok, so just started it, and noticed it's nothing like F1 games of old. You know, you picked your driver (Schumacher, Hakkinon, Hill etc) and raced away....
> 
> So, I've selected to start with Virgin Cosworth. I aim to eventually get to McLaren...
> 
> Question is, what race length are people selecting? Anyone going for full?


Short race weekends, 20% distance to start with. There is far too many bugs to commit to a full race etc.


----------



## RandomlySet

m4rkie23 said:


> Its a bug mate. There are a few at the moment. From what Ive read online though codemasters are looking into them.
> 
> There are also a few bugs with:
> - AI cars appearing as ghost cars when you leave the pits
> - AI cars not pitting at all in dry races
> - Wet lap times
> - Race results not actually the order that cars finish
> - *Penalties being given to you when other cars hit you*
> - Damage not affecting AI car performance.
> 
> I've experienced a few of them but not really a big problem. and most games have bugs on first release to be fair.


I also found that on Forza, and used to get on my ****! But if you're playing online, then guess you both get the penalty! So, although not your fault, they probably don't get away scott free either


----------



## big ben

-Mat- said:


> Question is, what race length are people selecting? Anyone going for full?


20% does me, couple practise laps, qually takes a while if you drive out every time and then 10-12 laps is plenty usually


----------



## big ben

-Mat- said:


> I also found that on Forza, and used to get on my ****! But if you're playing online, then guess you both get the penalty! So, although not your fault, they probably don't get away scott free either


online on this game has been great so far, but people seem to leave all the time and you end up qualifying and racing with 3 which is annoying


----------



## RandomlySet

due to my answers to the questions at the start, my difficulty is set to hard 

Let's see how that goes (usually I start games on "normal"/"medium" until I get my foot in)


----------



## big ben

be interesting to see how you get on, will be pretty realistic i would of thought, as in getting to second round of qually is good


----------



## RandomlySet

big ben said:


> online on this game has been great so far, but people seem to leave all the time and you end up qualifying and racing with 3 which is annoying


I really should hook the 360 up online! I used my free months trial back in Nov/Dec 2007 (iirc), when I first got the 360. Never been on again since as I don't use it enough, and only play Forza, and other new games. But usually complete within a week or 2, then get forgotten about :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

big ben said:


> be interesting to see how you get on, will be pretty realistic i would of thought, as in getting to second round of qually is good


indeed....

enough chit chat, let's see how this thing works


----------



## big ben

i couldnt live without online :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

jesus! on my first practise, and changed control settings. I like to steer with the D Pad, but seems to over-sensitive... Looks like I'll have to switch to the stick!

Also, the car is se up to the preset one with I think moderate oversteer 

edit: much smoother on the stick.... just taking some getting used to after years of Forza on the D Pad


----------



## DetailMyCar

big ben said:


> another thing that annoys me is if you spin, you cant put your foot down and spin a 180 like you can in real life, you end up doing a 3 or 5 point turn half the time which usually end in a crash and you being penalised...


Are you using manual? If so, when you stop just put it into Neutral, rev it up and click into gear - that gets you spinning round nicely!


----------



## big ben

nickg123 said:


> Are you using manual? If so, when you stop just put it into Neutral, rev it up and click into gear - that gets you spinning round nicely!


nope, not using manual "yet", will be getting a steering wheel maybe tonight so wheel spinning and rev limiter here i come :lol:


----------



## DetailMyCar

I went through last night and changed the AI to Legendary, the only aids i'm using are Auto Pit limiter, and the Cornering line to learn the tracks, everything else is turned off so i'm using Manual gears (Plus No ABS, Braking assist, Traction Control)

I am loving it though, it was way harder in Malaysia with these settings so i'm going to stick with this and see how i go - I managed 15th in the Lotus which is about where i would imagine it finishing at best! I much prefer that then being up front battling with Red Bulls etc.


----------



## buckas

big ben said:


> good shout, will try it later - traction control you mean


nope, ABS - so you can lock the brakes up :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

getting into this.... on hard setting, manually set up the car, and got my quickest practise lap of 2:07.006

Lucas Di Grassi my team mate has 2:06.650, and vettel has quickest so far of 1:59:796 

See how qulifying goes, and may have to switch to medium :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet

whooo.... qualifying sees me in P14 with a 2:02.134 time, and team mate only has 2:05.885 

Not bad for a newbie... Oh, and tyres were different for qualifying! I was on Prime for Practise, but Option for Quali.... Noticed a difference straight away


----------



## dew1911

Nice to see I'm not the only one having pit lane problems - 15 seconds I'm left sat there while every other car on the grid sales past!

Joys of being at the bottom I guess...


----------



## Maggi200

They have said, go into the settings at the start of a race and change your tyre strategy to either one lap before or after the suggested. Most of the AI cars will enter on the suggested lap, and you should enter an almost empty pit lane and should have a quick pit. If someone could try it


----------



## Grizzle

Tip is to do it 2 laps before the suggested one from your engineer to avoid gettin stuck waiting for everyone else to skip past (which is an absolute joke imo)

Still amazed how all of you are on the hard setting?!


----------



## RandomlySet

Ah, but wonder how many stuck at that 

I changed it to medium, and then down to easy..... 

Medium was still tricky, and easy, was, well, too easy.

Think I'll go back to medium, and just practise.... Not picked up the xBox pad for a month or 2!


----------



## Brazo

Got a 2.08 online earlier but a chap with the monkier 'riding solo' got a 1.34! No wonder he's on his own lol!


----------



## dew1911

I just hang out an extra lap now - Can be a bit interesting as the tires are getting well down but if you can just hang on you get a clean run.


----------



## big ben

been doing ok with my new steering wheel, had a shocker and qualifyed 17th, but drove awesome and got 2nd on intermidate AI, on australia, just about to start the next race from 3rd on the grid

got myself a force feedback and its really realistic, loving it :thumb:

here is my set up tonight :lol:


----------



## Maggi200

Class! I've just remembered there's one in the shed... I might try and get one of these!


----------



## terrymcg

Or mounted on the ironing board does well too!


----------



## gherkin

ironing board or a work mate now there good ideas, beats my current set up of dragging the dining room table into the middle of the living room and attaching the wheel!!


----------



## liamsxa

ok few probs with theis game, turn off tyre and fuel sim as there is problems with it, well fuel anyway, i couldn't beat my teammate with fuel and tyre sim turned on turned off im better than schumacher in his prime lol, apparently you start a race with fuel for the full distance but the ai cars start with the percentage that you choose to race that weekend, hence why they all drive away from you.


----------



## Pandy

big ben said:


> been doing ok with my new steering wheel, had a shocker and qualifyed 17th, but drove awesome and got 2nd on intermidate AI, on australia, just about to start the next race from 3rd on the grid
> 
> got myself a force feedback and its really realistic, loving it :thumb:
> 
> here is my set up tonight :lol:


Absolute legend 

I lie on my bed with mine as my TV is on the wall at the end of said bed, hurts your legs after a while


----------



## big ben

yeah that set up works as good as you can get with out a gamer chair, the mrs isnt too happy with it though, as its still there waiting for later when i get in 

the steering wheel moves automatically in the pits which is weird, and its so hard to turn when you have spun like in real life, and when you go on the apex it pulls you around like it would in real life, really happy with it, just need to get better and try using the gears :doublesho


----------



## Guest

Only had a little play so far on the PC version. Problem I having is learning the tracks. Not played an F1 games for years. I can only remember Brazil.

So far set it on legendary with all aids off with the wheel. Seem ok. Like I say just need to learn the tracks. Interesting last night I had a little go of Grand Prix 4. Obviously theirs a massive difference in the graphics but game play was similar.


----------



## m4rkie23

Lol. Playing on legendary with all the aids off prob isnt the best way to learn the tracks mate.


----------



## Guest

m4rkie23 said:


> Lol. Playing on legendary with all the aids off prob isnt the best way to learn the tracks mate.


Why not? I always turn aids off in driving games.

I do need to try and get out the habbit of rev matching. Its the LFS in me


----------



## John74

liamsxa said:


> apparently you start a race with fuel for the full distance but the ai cars start with the percentage that you choose to race that weekend, hence why they all drive away from you.


Ah explains why im going backwards in every race, time to turn the fuel off and start again until that gets patched :thumb:


----------



## domino

hahaha and yep, gf looked at me weird when she came over and saw this setup

it's definitely more fun with a steering wheel setup

here's mine

ive had the playseat sim for a couple years now, but just recently bought the Logitech G27 and the extension arm for the gearstick


----------



## RandomlySet

^^^ Love the coffee table ^^^

what wheel is it? BBS?


----------



## RandomlySet

Wish I had the space to have the wheel! I'd be more tempted to drive Manual too if I had one!

Damn living with the rents can be a PITA at times!


----------



## DetailMyCar

-Mat- said:


> ^^^ Love the coffee table ^^^
> 
> what wheel is it? BBS?


Looks more like a Race car wheel to me (Maybe an old F1 wheel)??

Looks awesome though, love the idea of a seat and stuff but my Wife would kill me!!


----------



## Guest

Dont think he's on about the steering wheel


----------



## Pandy

faboka vrs said:


> Dont think he's on about the steering wheel


Neither is Nick


----------



## big ben

that is a very wide wheel


----------



## DetailMyCar

Pandy said:


> Neither is Nick


Lol thanks mate, as you say i was also referring to the wheel that is now the coffee table base - Just saying it looks more like something off a race car (as it looks about 10" wide and about 13" in diameter


----------



## Maggi200

I've seen it in another thread about his wax collection. I would do this with one of my spare smart wheels lying around, but the table would only site 5" off the ground!


----------



## Guest

Pandy said:


> Neither is Nick


doh! I thought he ment that I first then thought nar.


----------



## Pandy

faboka vrs said:


> doh! I thought he ment that I first then thought nar.


I had to read it a few times over to make sure i was correct :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

anyone got the best settings to have the genuine xbox steering wheel on? 

Thanks


----------



## domino

hey guys

that's a rear rim from my dad's Murcielago.... 18x13 iirc

he put the roadster wheels on it as soon as it arrived, the stock wheels were just sitting in the warehouse collecting dust, so i thought yep that'd look great under my coffee table


----------



## impster

My copy of the game finally arrived yesterday.

Didn't get to play it till the kids were in bed.

Great game, but on a 'medium' difficulty setting with manual gearbox (only tried that combination so far) it is a little bit easy isn't it? Managed to qualify 5th in 3 laps with the Lotus at Bahrain (only to get a 5 grid penalty for causing a collision), and won the race quite easily (from 10th).

Tonight I'll up the stakes a bit so it's more challenging.

But - great game, very slick. Impressed.


----------



## big ben

minimadgriff said:


> anyone got the best settings to have the genuine xbox steering wheel on?
> 
> Thanks


what settings do you mean? and it depends what track you are on as well with the car set up, takes a bit of playing around, im struggling at the min on intermidiate, they are couple seconds faster with me flat out, so i need a better car setup


----------



## Guest

I did bahrain last night on legendary with everything off except fuel and tyres. Finished last lol. Lapping around 2.03. Kept the standard car setup.


----------



## minimadgriff

big ben said:


> what settings do you mean? and it depends what track you are on as well with the car set up, takes a bit of playing around, im struggling at the min on intermidiate, they are couple seconds faster with me flat out, so i need a better car setup


The actual advance wheel settings not in game settings as all assists are off


----------



## big ben

i have only just got my wheel so didnt even know they had different settings. mine is fine on whatever it is set at now though


----------



## minimadgriff

big ben said:


> i have only just got my wheel so didnt even know they had different settings. mine is fine on whatever it is set at now though


All I have done is turn down the force feed back sofar as it is abit OTT.


----------



## Guest

I've put the force feedback down to 10%, Saturations to 100%, deadzone 0%. Cant remember what I set the linearity too.


----------



## John74

Had my first career race without fuel simulation being on and it makes it far better no more being 3 seconds a lap off the pace and being left behind. Time to turn up the computer drivers AI.


----------



## buckas

learnt istanbul last night, great track - 1st bend tricky unless you nail the apex, also the 4 in succession left handers are superb, can carry so much speed and pass people like they're not moving if you get it right!


----------



## big ben

^^ yeah its a great track!

i done the spanish and monte carlo last night. 

spanish - 

they were getting 1.24 every time, i could only manage a 1.26. Qualifyed 14th, started race and they were off, i was flat out and couldnt keep up on intermidiate AI. First i played around with settings for ages trying to find the time, but couldnt find much. So in the end went back to paddock, turned off fuel and tyre sim. Started race again and guess what, i could keep up, in fact i came second 

annoys me i had to do that to compete, anyone else found this?

monaco - 

has anyone actually overtaken someone without touching them :lol: everytime i have to nudge them out the way otherwise i get stuck behind them...

at least i have got some good tracks coming up now, just hope it doesnt rain beacuse the australian and maylasian GP have been ruined by rain for me this time round


----------



## buckas

don't like spain for some reason, can't get into the rhythm and monaco is mental! think I did one lap without walloping a wall :lol:

on Montreal at the momemnt, is nice & fast - looking forward to the europe rounds


----------



## big ben

i am actaully a lot better at monaco second time round even with the steering wheel, but only with no one in front of me :lol: trying to pass someone is crazy


----------



## Pandy

Tyre and fuel set to off, full stability and the hardest level AI is wicked  Abit arcade like but man you can get the corners sweet!

Had a funny thing happen just, was pitting in Malaysia after damaging my wing and i got to the bay, pull in as if your going to get pushed in the garage and Trulli cuts me up on the RH side of the car and pushes me out the way :doublesho in the pits the cheeky begger!

Probably because i lapped him in Australia :devil:


----------



## minimadgriff

purchased a genuine X-box steering wheel and pedals and may have accidently purchased this today


----------



## big ben

^ nice!

i done istanbul earlier, with tyre and fuel still off, and i was 2 seconds a lap quicker all through and got pole and won easily... was getting low 1.27's and they were just getting 1.29, time to go up to hard AI as well i think


----------



## RandomlySet

Not impressed. Just loaded the game, to be told that if was unable to load my game due to corrupted file. Only done 2 races, and got 6 points (bloody hard work though). But what annoys me is that I spent several hours each racing gettin the cars settings right, and now they're gone. Was up till 2am settin up for kuala lumpa. And now gotta start at the beginning again.


----------



## Maggi200

big ben said:


> ^ nice!
> 
> i done istanbul earlier, with tyre and fuel still off, and i was 2 seconds a lap quicker all through and got pole and won easily... was getting low 1.27's and they were just getting 1.29, time to go up to hard AI as well i think


Same. I just looked at the f1 lap times on the bbc. My fastest laps are no where near actual times! Which makes a change to the usual games where you can go faster than reality


----------



## RandomlySet

Positive note.... Started again, and Bahrain I Qualified 6th and finished 2nd (should have been 1st, but spun off on 2nd to last lap due to being too relaxed)...

Now to compare lap times against "real life" ones


----------



## Matt.

Lol, bought this today, good game, just need to practice ALOT more. Started in Bahrain 24th in quali & 24th in race. LMAO. 

Whats AI mean?


----------



## Brazo

^^AI = Artificial Intelligence. i.e the computer controlled cars in this case.

I have now worked my way up to 6th in Bahrain during the race but I pitted and was back to 20th - wtf!!! Will keep on playing but will await the patch before proper career mode!


----------



## Matt.

Where can i find the AI settings?


----------



## RandomlySet

go back to career, and change the settings through the next race option, before clicking continue

:thumb:


----------



## Pandy

mattastra said:


> Where can i find the AI settings?


When you go to race in career, when you select how many laps you want to do and change setting you can choose the difficulty option and its further down the list :thumb:

Boooo should have pressed F5!


----------



## Guest

Brazi, the pit thing is a bug I think with 20%. Change the race distance to 30%.

Managed to qualify 4th yesterday at Bahrain. Was winning but then got a blow out and ended up 16th  lap time was 1.57 with everything except fuel and Tyres off and ai set to legendary.


----------



## Matt.

What do you guys find the best AI settings is. (dont want it too difficult )


----------



## Pandy

Try it on intermediate then change it up if its too easy.

I find i legendary is the only option thats more realistic if you have fuel and tyre sim off


----------



## Guest

Just got mine set up today, its great fun. Finding it hard using the controller, what wheels are you guys using?/recommend? 
Qualified 24th in Bahrain and finished 23rd :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet

has anyone started with HRT or Lotus? I started with Virgin, and the guy on my radio has a proper Geordie accent. Is it the same through the entire game? It made me chuckle when he came through, and started his statement with "Mate"


----------



## John74

Same bloke on the virgin and lotus cars i have driven so im guessing the same one for all teams, the blokes bug me though as i just did a wet race strarted 17th and into 9th at the end of the first lap and as i crossed the line he told me to come in as inters look to be faster than my wets that i had on. Plonker.


----------



## RandomlySet

LMAO....

just done a practise in Spain, when the engine started playing up! Low Fuel. Noticed the "gauge" was red.... Got back to the pits on fumes


----------



## Matt.

I have put tyre & fuel sim on, but where do they show in gameplay? 

Was racing quite well in Kuala Lumpar, then Webber the prat ran into me on a corner :wall:


----------



## RandomlySet

you on xBox? Press left button, it will show you damage, and tyre wear (also pops up automatically when things change).... Fuel indicator is down in the bottom right corner within the odometer

HTH

:thumb:



Right, footy is finished, F1 back on, before playing pool later


----------



## Matt.

No, on PS3. I have turned the odometer off because of image burn on the 50" plasma . Will put it back on.

When i press the triangle, which i think must be equivalent to your left button, the car comes up with the tyres green and the engine green. If i press triangle again, the front bumper changes to red?


----------



## RandomlySet

mm......

one button should show a diagram of the car... firstly with engine and wheels green (this is the temperature view) and then again showing everything as white (unless damage has occurred), then again to get rid of it! Is that the one?

Are you sure the wing is red, and not a box in front of it representing the car in a grid position? if so, it turns red when you pit... IIRC, triangle on PS is Y on Xbox, and Y is to announce you're coming into the pit

Other option is to get out the manual, or do the following:

Remove the game from the console, place it back into its box. Find your receipt, go back to the gaming outlet you purchased it from. (yes, I know what you're thinking, "surely it can't be faulty"). Then hand over the receipt and game to the fat kid with braces and freckles, behind the counter. And tell him that you're too stupid to play the game, and to never sell another to you again.

Nah, seriously though dude, try this:

Press Start
Select "Options"
Select "Driving Controls"
If you're using a preset set-up (which I assume you are), select "Show Preset Controls"
Voila!

Alternatively, you can tab along to "custom" and edit the controls to suit you, like I do 

HTH


----------



## Jai

Just ordered this off Zavvi, hope to have it in the next couple of days! Tried all the shops near me, all sold out!


----------



## terrymcg

The bar in front of the front wing changing to red is to signify you calling the pit crew for pitting at the end of your current lap.


----------



## Matt.

Lol, i kept pressing it, waiting for something to change. So if it turns red, it signifys the pit crew im coming in?


----------



## Matt.

Jai said:


> Just ordered this off Zavvi, hope to have it in the next couple of days! Tried all the shops near me, all sold out!


Even Tescos? Get another top ten game for £25.

Should take a look at shopto.net They are pretty good


----------



## terrymcg

mattastra said:


> Lol, i kept pressing it, waiting for something to change. So if it turns red, it signifys the pit crew im coming in?


Sure does:thumb:


----------



## Pandy

-Mat- said:


> has anyone started with HRT or Lotus? I started with Virgin, and the guy on my radio has a proper Geordie accent. Is it the same through the entire game? It made me chuckle when he came through, and started his statement with "Mate"


I think he sounds like Matt from Blue Peter/Countryfile :lol:


----------



## Jai

mattastra said:


> Even Tescos? Get another top ten game for £25.
> 
> Should take a look at shopto.net They are pretty good


Yeah, even tesco. I checked there first.


----------



## wedgie

I cant wait for codemasters to bring out a patch to fix all the niggily faults that this game has,because when they do it is going to be a really good game i think


----------



## impster

wedgie said:


> I cant wait for codemasters to bring out a patch to fix all the niggily faults that this game has,because when they do it is going to be a really good game i think


Agreed, and so it seems are most people who've bought this. Come on codemasters, pull your fingers out and this really will be outstanding.


----------



## terrymcg

Anyone want a blast on xbox live?


----------



## minimadgriff

any one think the engineer sounds like Robson Green?


----------



## wedgie

minimadgriff said:


> any one think the engineer sounds like Robson Green?


Yeah and he talks a load of ********..He was telling me lastnight the trulli was much quicker than me and that i should try his set up,even through i was 2 secs a lap faster :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## liamsxa

is it not rob smedely felipe massa engineer?


----------



## buckas

Jesus, when did Silverstone's layout change?? Had an unfortunate accident :lol:

Nice fast bends on the infield though :thumb:


----------



## buckas

Pandy said:


> I think he sounds like Matt from Blue Peter/Countryfile :lol:


:lol::lol: yeh, thought the same!!


----------



## Brazo

Loving some of the tracks, beautifully moddelled, hockenheim, Abu dhabi, Monza etc!


----------



## HC1001

buckas said:


> Jesus, when did Silverstone's layout change?? Had an unfortunate accident :lol:


Me too............:lol::lol:


----------



## R7KY D

wedgie said:


> Yeah and he talks a load of ********..He was telling me lastnight the trulli was much quicker than me and that i should try his set up,even through i was 2 secs a lap faster :doublesho:doublesho


He told me webber was 5 seconds in front of me just as I was lining up to overtake him :lol:

Great game though

"car to track"


----------



## impster

I quite fancy the pit girl on the right, outside the wagon in the paddock. 

Does that make me a dirty filthy gamer?


----------



## theshrew

You have issues mate :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waxamomo

Just seen this over on GolfGTI.co.uk:

Quote from: Codemaster
Hi everyone. As you are aware work is on-going towards a patch for the game, and we will release details on this as we move through the patch creation process. Your constructive feedback has been invaluable in helping us both identify and work to resolve issues with the game, and we appreciate your detailed posts. .

Some of the identified issues have led (understandably) to people making assumptions about the game that are not accurate, so we felt that in order to reassure you and explain better the process which we are going through at the moment, we’d address a few common queries, in particular relating to AI. In putting this post together, we spoke to various people from across the development team, including the leads and specialists who are working directly on addressing the issues that have been raised. .

The AI system implemented in F1 2010 is very complex, and is certainly not scripted in any way. Every AI driver is trained with a series of race behaviours such as overtaking, defending a position and slipstreaming etc. On top of these behaviours we have a unique set of characteristics. These characteristics are defined per driver so you’ll notice some subtle differences. Some drivers are better at race starts or are better at overtaking (they look for narrower gaps), or are better in the rain, or are more aggressive, or are better around certain race tracks. We also have a system which can make certain drivers have a particularly good or bad race depending on a number of factors. All of this driver variance is of course combined with the cars themselves also having varying levels of performance..

It’s also important to note that in order to make the tracks as richly detailed as they are, we use far more textures than the consoles can physically hold. As with many games, we actively stream in and out textures based on the position of the player. This, plus the fact we don't simulate many visual effects on the far side of the track from the player - a "level of detail” system employed to save valuable processor time - would mean there would be a significant pop or delay if we were to allow you to switch cameras between drivers on track..

Practice & Qualifying AI In practice & qualifying (P&Q) there are two fundamental issues which have meant that we had to make some implementation decisions for the AI in F1 2010. These two issues are our jump-to-sector feature and the fast-forward feature that is available on the car monitor in the garage..

The jump-to-sector feature necessarily simulates teleporting a car instantly to a position while the fast-forward feature allows the player to speed up time. The latter prevents us from simulating the actual AI travelling around the track 100% of the time as we cannot accurately simulate 24 cars where we have accelerated the passage of time by as much as a factor of 30. An F1 car can move at over 200mph. With 30 times speedup, we cannot simulate car physics at 6000+mph without losing some fidelity. F1 cars obviously cannot move this fast. We therefore implemented a system whereby the AI times in such circumstances are calculated based on a ‘football management” style simulation model. Using this model all of the race factors, such as the car, driver, weather, tyres, engine, track conditions, traffic are all taken into account and a lap time is produced. These generated times are well considered and guided by a huge amount of data; they are not randomly generated. Nevertheless they remain simulated approximations using this model..

For P&Q sessions we spent a long time experimenting with flipping back and forth between this simulated system and actual AI physical timing, as the fast-forward is engaged and disengaged, but it lead to the potential for subtle exploits which we were not comfortable with. Therefore all AI times in these P&Q sessions use this simulation method. .

Race AI As none of the above feature restrictions are relevant in the race itself, we DO NOT use any other systems in the race other than the AI cars all physically driving the race just as the player does. Other factors also contribute to the AI lap times and the variation in their race pace. These include race start behaviours, their ultimate race pace which takes into account elements such as fuel and tyre degradation, weather, conserving / cooling engines etc, their in and out laps in the pit stop phase and their finishing pace..

We have seen several email and forum threads which suggest that an AI car’s performance is determined by where they are positioned currently in the race, or where they are in relation to the player which absolutely isn’t the case. .

Based on some of the feedback we’ve received we are looking into the variation of AI race pace, as well as working hard to address as many of the following issues as possible in the upcoming patch, which aren’t AI specific but are adding to the assumptions that we are using fake or scripted AI:.

Pit Stop Several pit stop issues have been reported; .

The AI not making a mandatory pit stop during a dry race of 20% or more The player being forced to wait in the pits before being released The player or AI cars becoming stuck in the pit lane The use of flashback breaking the AI pit strategies We’re currently investigating each of these issues and recognise that these would have a significant impact on the way that the race pans out. As ever with fixing these issues it’s a case of finding out how to repeat the problem so that we can track the issues down and fix them..

Split times A few of you have correctly spotted that the race leader isn’t always the quickest on the first lap of the race. This is an issue whereby the start line is resetting the AI lap timings rather than everyone’s time being taken from when the start lights go out, which of course should be the case on the first lap..

It’s important to also note that the lap times displayed on screen in F1 2010 are compared to the gap to the leader, rather than being split times to the car in front or behind. They are calculated on the time difference within sectors, on a lap by lap basis. For example, the players lap and individual split times on any given lap is compared to the race leader only..

Track reset There are a few videos and threads where the AI have been seen to spin off and then teleport around the track. Again this isn’t an intentional component of the AI systems. We have a retrieval system that will reset cars to the track if they manage to get out of the world which is intended for use in a number of scenarios such as violent collisions. In these cases it appears that this retrieval system has fired off by mistake. .

Race engineer speech There are a few issues whereby the information which the race engineer is feeding you in relation to gaps to the car in front seems to be at odds with what is happening in the race. Again this isn’t tied into the AI at all. It’s purely speech logic and triggers..

Fuel simulation and tyre degradation This has been implemented for both players and AI cars. We’ll investigate the drop offs and see if the numbers need tweaking as part of the patch..

As ever your feedback really helps us track down these issues so many thanks to everyone who has taken the time to post up as many details as you have. We have already made significant advances against some of the issues thanks to those of you who have contributed a clear and comprehensive account of problems. We will let you know the full details of what the patch will include and when you can expect it as soon as possible..

Rest assured that we do read the forums and your feedback is extremely important to us. .


----------



## buckas

Was in 9th place on Silverstone, with 1 lap left - did an "illegal overtake" (**** in front can't take a full speed bend at full speed which caused me to jump out of the way quick or crash into his ****) = Penalty 20 seconds

Crossed the line it said I'd finished the race as 1st place!!!! it must of taken 20 seconds off instead of adding them :lol:



impster said:


> I quite fancy the pit girl on the right, outside the wagon in the paddock.
> 
> Does that make me a dirty filthy gamer?


:lol: hold the right trigger down to zoom in :lol:


----------



## John74

Just racing at catalunya at the minute and i am just not getting the times, im sitting in 24th just a tenth slower than my team mate not happy. For some reason i can not get any setup changes to work and i have had enough of the place already and im only in FP1.


----------



## buckas

was exactly the same John, was flying through the start of the season then hit Spain & Monaco and could not match the pace

on Hungary now and I'm still a second off P1


----------



## big ben

instead of upping the AI level to hard i am now using the gears and getting very good at it to 

qualifyed pole on montreal :thumb:


----------



## Jai

My copy was delivered today and I love it already! Although, getting a little frustrated with invalid laps after catching some corners!


----------



## minimadgriff

anyone having issues with the genuine steering wheel? It feels like there is resistance when turning then you get so far and it goes really light?


----------



## big ben

^^^ only resistance i get is when im going really slow, then when you get some speed it goes lighter just like it would in real life...


won the montreal race, then qualifyed pole and won valencia, pole at silverstone but came second as i spun out (dont use flashbacks or whatever they are called)

im as fast manual as i am auto now, will put it up to hard i think soon but im feeling like winning the championship with sauber first and then moving on to hard with another team. 

Sauber just offered me a 8.5 million 1 year contract, havent declined or accepted yet as i want to leave. Anyone with a big team? i havent got past half way each time i have played it yet so not sure how long it takes to get noticed


----------



## Pandy

minimadgriff said:


> anyone having issues with the genuine steering wheel? It feels like there is resistance when turning then you get so far and it goes really light?


I think this is more to do with the wheel than the game, as i get this in Forza aswell - if its the same as what you have it sort of locks the feedback in one position then releases it a few seconds later (best way i could explain it)


----------



## RandomlySet

Same here, Spain was a PITA!

Was on for 1st place at Bahrainor, 2nd to last lap thinking, take it easy, nothing rash.... Took one corner too relaxed, went wide, caught gravel, spun, and finished 2nd


----------



## RandomlySet

big ben said:


> instead of upping the AI level to hard i am now using the gears and getting very good at it to
> 
> qualifyed pole on montreal :thumb:


I've tried gears, but doing steering, braking, acceleration and gears wll with the fingers and thumbs is too much for me :lol:

If I had a wheel, with gear stick etc (arcade type setup), I think I'd be more inclined to use manual


----------



## m4rkie23

Ditto


----------



## Pandy

Manual is awesome until you get into the race, where you cant hear your engine over the others 

Im getting more and more used to it with the wheel, probably short shifting but 2nd, 3rd, and 4th are really short gears so i just bang through those.


----------



## Guest

John74 said:


> Just racing at catalunya at the minute and i am just not getting the times, im sitting in 24th just a tenth slower than my team mate not happy. For some reason i can not get any setup changes to work and i have had enough of the place already and im only in FP1.


Talk to your engineer and go for the fastest quick set up then choose prime tyres, I qualified 3rd on that. Oh and be careful of the last corner, its v easy to spin off if you take it too sharply :doublesho


----------



## Lloyd71

Why the hell am I always starting from 17th on the grid when my qualifying times have been 2-3 seconds faster than everyone else right up until the end of the session?

Is the game broken?


----------



## Brazo

Yes...


----------



## big ben

you are doing all 3 rounds of qualifying?


----------



## Lloyd71

big ben said:


> you are doing all 3 rounds of qualifying?


It's never given me the option to do any more than 1


----------



## wedgie

Lloyd71 said:


> It's never given me the option to do any more than 1


You must have it set at a short weekend mate :thumb:....

Codemasters really need to get this game sorted,i came into the pits in china in 3rd place and left in 24th :wall::wall::wall:

why is my pit limiter set to 43mph when it should be 62mph like the AI ???


----------



## Lloyd71

wedgie said:


> You must have it set at a short weekend mate :thumb:....
> 
> Codemasters really need to get this game sorted,i came into the pits in china in 3rd place and left in 24th :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> why is my pit limiter set to 43mph when it should be 62mph like the AI ???


I've got it set to full weekend, I made sure of that! My pit limiter is set to 43mph too unless I hold the accelerator down, then it does 62.


----------



## John74

The pit lane speed limiter is just that you still need to hold the throttle down far enough to reach the limiter.


----------



## Jai

How do I drive in the wet? I lose all braking and steering!


----------



## Pandy

Jai said:


> How do I drive in the wet? I lose all braking and steering!


If its heavy make sure you put Wets on (sometimes your tech says Inters - but they are crap in heavy rain) they will handle it much better.

Or try Options in the heavy wet - then youll know what no braking and steering is :thumb:

You have to accelerate in the Pit up to the limiter, then brack to 42/43mph for the box so you dont over run.


----------



## zetec_paul

Anybody managing to do any good without using a steering wheel? I'm not a fully fledged gamer and don't think the Mrs would be to happy with a massive steering wheel lying about in the front room.

Any tips as my best finish was 12th but since can't get the times down.


----------



## wedgie

Has anyone else noticed that the end of the lap in monaco doesnt run very smoothly on the 360?


----------



## Ryan Hughes

wedgie said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the end of the lap in monaco doesnt run very smoothly on the 360?


if you mean through one of the last chicanes then yes i now what you mean, sometimes helps and stops you crashing but other times hit the barrier on the exit of the corner


----------



## Guest

Just made pole in Instanbul in a Williams, on intermediates, in heavy rain :thumb:


----------



## Raceworx

wedgie said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the end of the lap in monaco doesnt run very smoothly on the 360?


it doesnt run smooth on any console.. theres a massive framerate drop at the end of the lap.. its made worse in quali when all the AI cars are in the pits.. the same happens on the start finish straights on most of the other courses..

i finished my first seasson yesturday won the drivers championship with lotus signed for mclaren now in my second seasson.. im upping the difficulty im now using full damage.. manual gears intermediate AI and full flag rules.. 
Tyre punctures are way way way to often! you can be guaranteed 1 puncture each race.. first race of the seasson i had 3! 1 in practice 1 in qualifying and 1 during the race..


----------



## big ben

^^ never had a puncture yet, my mate got one but he smashed the wall about 100mph!

i have been smashing them on the settings you are using now with the sauber, getting bored with it now actually... going to sell the 360 wheel and trade the game in this weekend, it has been a good game though


----------



## Pandy

Raceworx said:


> it doesnt run smooth on any console.. theres a massive framerate drop at the end of the lap.. its made worse in quali when all the AI cars are in the pits.. the same happens on the start finish straights on most of the other courses..
> 
> i finished my first seasson yesturday won the drivers championship with lotus signed for mclaren now in my second seasson.. im upping the difficulty im now using full damage.. manual gears intermediate AI and full flag rules..
> Tyre punctures are way way way to often! you can be guaranteed 1 puncture each race.. first race of the seasson i had 3! 1 in practice 1 in qualifying and 1 during the race..


No wonder you won the first season if you have 'upped' the settings to that level in your second


----------



## big ben

Pandy said:


> No wonder you won the first season if you have 'upped' the settings to that level in your second


:lol:

my mrs brother has won his first season on amatuer, he spun out 3 times and got 2 10 second penalties and still won a race by 12 seconds, how boring


----------



## Pandy

It does get boring when you can't race like a propper Sim because Codemasters have stuffed up some of the settings.

I had 4 drive through penalties the other night for 'Causing an Incident', one of them was for speeding through the pit whilst doing a drive through penalty


----------



## big ben

yeah the game was brought out too early, even basic things like the split times dont work, bit of a let down as its up there with the best racing games


----------



## Raceworx

Pandy said:


> No wonder you won the first season if you have 'upped' the settings to that level in your second


i was messing on the first seasson i did the first few races with everything maxed saw it was impossibly hard got stressed so dropped it down im not ashamed to say, just so i could win lol and it was eaaaaassy!

the only way you can properly use the tyre and fuel simulation is with more laps but i dont have 3 hours to do a full race weekend..

this game is either massivly easy or stupidly hard theres no middle ground for someone who wants to do a short race after work but have it simulate fuel and tyres..

i played online the other night that was alright apart from everyone wanting to just ram you..


----------



## Raceworx

big ben said:


> yeah the game was brought out too early, even basic things like the split times dont work, bit of a let down as its up there with the best racing games


one of my biggest hates is not knowing how far away you are from the other cars! whats wrong with a simple red -3.43secs to show how far your trailing and a green +2.00secs or somthing for your lead over the next place..


----------



## RandomlySet

^^^ agreed ^^^


----------



## Pandy

Raceworx said:


> i was messing on the first seasson i did the first few races with everything maxed saw it was impossibly hard got stressed so dropped it down im not ashamed to say, just so i could win lol and it was eaaaaassy!
> 
> the only way you can properly use the tyre and fuel simulation is with more laps but i dont have 3 hours to do a full race weekend..
> 
> this game is either massivly easy or stupidly hard theres no middle ground for someone who wants to do a short race after work but have it simulate fuel and tyres..
> 
> i played online the other night that was alright apart from everyone wanting to just ram you..


I completely agree with you fella, its silly how little things let this game down big time.

It stressed me out when i couldnt get anywhere with the fuel and tyre sims on, was rediculous, so like you i dropped the levels but its getting boring now


----------



## big ben

yep agreed, i end up spending more time looking at the times to work out how far ahead i am, and sometimes come off the track doing it


----------



## Raceworx

it is boring im thinking of going to trade it in for dead rising 2 as that looks like alot of fun!


----------



## RandomlySet

is it possible to lose a tyre on this? I just hit a gravel trap in practise, got a puncture, and rand out of fuel before. I did 3 hard laps trying to lose the tyre, but nothing!


----------



## Raceworx

nope.. i parked the redbull against the barrier and did a 3rd gear bunout for 5 minuits.. beads apear on the tyre though which looks cool when they overheat but they never fully go.. 

also you carnt loose your engine it just gets hot then stays hot..


----------



## RandomlySet

well thats just ****


----------



## Pandy

Raceworx said:


> nope.. i parked the redbull against the barrier and did a 3rd gear bunout for 5 minuits.. beads apear on the tyre though which looks cool when they overheat but they never fully go..
> 
> also you carnt loose your engine it just gets hot then stays hot..


Yep machanical failure isnt built in


----------



## Matt.

Cant get on with Singapore at all...


----------



## dew1911

mattastra said:


> Cant get on with Singapore at all...


Agreed, I really struggle to find my rhythm on it and it's just too tight.

Got to admit the AI Can be a bit dumb and the penalties are a joke, more than once I've overshot a corner which has caused me to have to cut the next one and it's warned me for it, also causing accidents when the idiot in front of you stops to look at the scenery...

Currently I got the virgin 2nd in the championship behind Mark Webber and 6 wins on the bounce :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

Monte is just ridiculous. Got bored very quickly with that one!


----------



## dew1911

Anyone get the problem in the pits at Monza? I was taking a drive through at the same time as a load of cars pitted, one came out in front of me but drove straight into the wall and held a massive cue up :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff

Pandy said:


> Yep machanical failure isnt built in


Biggest failure of this game is the fact it doesn't mechanical failures. Thats why imo it still isn't as realistic or good as Microprose GP3!


----------



## DetailMyCar

I'm no gaming pro, but have run it as follows:

AI on Legendary
ABS off
Braking assist off
T/C off
Manual gears
Corners only braking line
Manual Pit Limiter
Manual Pit stops

Basically Corner brake line only, and i still don't find it hard enough - especially as i can get top 12 in the Lotus...

I really recommend playing it on a harder setting and just getting used to it, don't give in easily and play on easy mode as that ruins it properly.


----------



## Matt.

Lotus have offerered me to be no1 driver next season etc. Hoping somone else will offer me a job


----------



## Raceworx

if you decline them twice they let you go just to warn you... even if you win the drivers championship!! lol

then you instantly get offerd a contract with mclaren.. or atleast i did..


----------



## impster

mattastra said:


> Lotus have offerered me to be no1 driver next season etc. Hoping somone else will offer me a job


That's fantastic news!

Good luck mate. Formula 1 is the pinnacle of motor racing, and to be offered a job as a driver in any F1 team is a fantastic achievement. To have an F1 driver who's also a member on DW is great. Try to get a DW sticker on the car if you can.

The rest of us will just have to dream about such an offer by playing the F1 2010 console game.

(sorry, couldn't resist it :thumb: )


----------



## Richf

I'm struggling with Monte Carlo , very hard to get a perfect lap


----------



## big ben

^^ unless you get pole its so hard, i got use to the track and could do it fast, but in traffic its a nightmare! if i wasnt going to sell the game i would take off fuel and tyre wear for sure on that track


----------



## John74

Richf said:


> I'm struggling with Monte Carlo , very hard to get a perfect lap


Glad im not the only one, im 3 seconds a lap off my team mate in the virgin  really need to find a setup i like as im loosing so much time in the tighter corners.


----------



## big ben

^^^ turn off tyre and fuel wear in the options... otherwise your well slow :lol:


----------



## Matt.

What team are you driving for now? Anyone

I let my offer from Lotus lapse, the only offer at the end of the season, was Mercedes. With that prat Schuey


----------



## RD55 DUN

Any news from codemasters as to when they intend to release a fix for this game, done 2 races last night where Hamilton & Alonso never pitted and came 1st & 2nd, best I could manage was 4th. Kinda frustrating.


----------



## wedgie

RD55 DUN said:


> Any news from codemasters as to when they intend to release a fix for this game, done 2 races last night where Hamilton & Alonso never pitted and came 1st & 2nd, best I could manage was 4th. Kinda frustrating.


Latest news on the patch can be found  here


----------



## RD55 DUN

Patch has now been completed and tested, now with Microsoft and others.

Shouldnt be too long now hopefully!


----------



## Brazo

Guys I am sure you are not all as stupid as me but if you are and don't know how to set up the cars properly, well a properly set up car can take huge chunks out of your time! I did a poor lap and still beat my previous perfect time by 5 seconds - makes a huge difference.

Car set ups can be found here for each circuit http://www.racedepartment.com/f1-2010-setups/


----------



## Deano

think i'll give this a whirl now the patches are out.


----------



## wedgie

Deano said:


> think i'll give this a whirl now the patches are out.


Is it ready for download?? i thought it had just been passed to microsoft and sony??


----------



## Brazo

Its not out yet.

I have asked one of the codies to post up details in here if he can so you boys can be kept up to date.


----------



## Lee

Brazo said:


> Its not out yet.
> 
> I have asked one of the codies to post up details in here if he can so you boys can be kept up to date.


And here I am.

To be honest, there's not a great deal I can say that's not covered in the patch thread on the Codies forums. As I'm sure you've read, the patch is in submission. We've taken our time with it, as the last thing we needed was more silly bugs.

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/f1-2010-game-1316/432050-f1-2010-patch-news.html

Like yourselves, quite a lot of us here were equally as frustrated with some of the bugs which made it in to the game. Luckily the patch will fix lots of actual bugs. A lot of people moan about things they don't like, and class these as bugs, but these are more likely due to some restriction placed on the tech, time or by FOM.

Now we've got a strong first title under our belt we're already working hard on the next one, and we're hoping we'll be given a little more freedom as to what we can and can't do. We've learnt a massive amount while working on 2010.

For me one of the strongest areas in 2010 was the feeling of the cars, but this is let down by the lack of power oversteer and the ability to straighten the car on the brakes. Even though this feels very wrong, it's actually physically correct, which makes a work around very hard, as you can't fudge physics.

I'll try and pop on here from time to time, so please feel free to leave any feedback on the game. :thumb:

Edit: Wow, my old Trophy is still my avatar!


----------



## buckas

Lee said:


> And here I am.
> 
> To be honest, there's not a great deal I can say that's not covered in the patch thread on the Codies forums. As I'm sure you've read, the patch is in submission. We've taken our time with it, as the last thing we needed was more silly bugs.
> 
> http://community.codemasters.com/forum/f1-2010-game-1316/432050-f1-2010-patch-news.html
> 
> Like yourselves, quite a lot of us here were equally as frustrated with some of the bugs which made it in to the game. Luckily the patch will fix lots of actual bugs. A lot of people moan about things they don't like, and class these as bugs, but these are more likely due to some restriction placed on the tech, time or by FOM.
> 
> Now we've got a strong first title under our belt we're already working hard on the next one, and we're hoping we'll be given a little more freedom as to what we can and can't do. We've learnt a massive amount while working on 2010.
> 
> For me one of the strongest areas in 2010 was the feeling of the cars, but this is let down by the lack of power oversteer and the ability to straighten the car on the brakes. Even though this feels very wrong, it's actually physically correct, which makes a work around very hard, as you can't fudge physics.
> 
> I'll try and pop on here from time to time, so please feel free to leave any feedback on the game. :thumb:
> 
> Edit: Wow, my old Trophy is still my avatar!


Nice one Lee, good to hear - If you need any freelance work done I've been a 3D Car & Environment Artist and also Texture Artist for 5 years on top title s including PGR, COD, NFS, Juiced etc. My portfolio is http://www.drewbuckley.co.uk/ - Give me a shout if there's anything going at your joint - cheers :thumb: :thumb:

drew


----------



## Brazo

Lee many thanks for popping on for the update. You had better get get back to operating that front jack


----------



## buckas

Car to track! why aye


----------



## Maggi200

buckas said:


> Car to track! why aye


What's more annoying, that, or wheeler dealers?

Hold out your hand fella, you bought yourself a car


----------



## big ben

cant wait for the next F1 game, just selling my steering wheel on ebay though, going to regret that arent i :lol:


----------



## Brazo

buckas said:


> Car to track! why aye


Lee was fortunate enough to 'appear' in game as the front jack man in the garage:thumb:


----------



## buckas

Brazo said:


> Lee was fortunate enough to 'appear' in game as the front jack man in the garage:thumb:


Oh ok - never knew :thumb:


----------



## Guest

This forum just keeps on getting better and better :thumb:

Welcome along Lee and I love F1 2010 it rocks!


----------



## Lee

Thanks for the warm welcome (back). I signed up a few years back, but with so many other forums to look after at the time I didn't have time to view any others. In fact I have less time now, but at least I'm not running any of them now.

I'm glad you're enjoying F1, but I'll be happier once the patch is out and people can enjoy it even more.

It's the Golden Joystick awards tomorrow, which we're attending. Fingers crossed....

I'm also one of the guys in paddock with a camera. 

Buckas, I can't get at your PM due to the post rules on the forum. I'm sure Butter can sort that for me though.


----------



## dew1911

Brazo said:


> Lee was fortunate enough to 'appear' in game as the front jack man in the garage:thumb:


The bald one with glasses?


----------



## Brazo

Yes the bald one with glasses lol! 

Lee you have pm access


----------



## John74

Hope the patch comes out in time for me starting my second season, just done my 9th race so far and starting to get contract offers.


----------



## chopperreid

Patch is out:thumb:


----------



## Brazo

What just now?

Was playing it from 7pm until 7.50pm!


----------



## chopperreid

Brazo said:


> What just now?
> 
> Was playing it from 7pm until 7.50pm!


Are you on xbox or PS3? It was released on the PS3 earlier today.


----------



## John74

No fair , just loaded up the game on the 360 and no up date yet.


----------



## Lee

The 360 patch is expected later this week.


----------



## dew1911

Brazo said:


> Yes the bald one with glasses lol!
> 
> Lee you have pm access


I thought it was Harry Hill at first :lol:


----------



## RD55 DUN

Patch now available for Xbox 360, PS3 & PC.

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/f1-2010-game-1316/432050-f1-2010-patch-news.html

My career again got corrupt, both times happened after the Monaco GP. Hope this is sorted. :thumb:


----------



## buckas

thanks, will d'load today


----------



## John74

Just downloaded the patch now off to try getting around the marina bay track without bouncing off the walls in career mode.


----------



## RD55 DUN

How is everyone finding the update?

After updating my corrupt save file was back, so I can now race again without starting again!


----------



## wedgie

RD55 DUN said:


> How is everyone finding the update?
> 
> After updating my corrupt save file was back, so I can now race again without starting again!


Still cant see sector 3 time and still being held up in the pits :wall::wall:


----------



## buckas

liking the updates, just had a cracking race at Spa but

had a car behind me go through me before we went into the pits - whilst in the pits they don't go through me but it happened twice on the entrance before the left hander pit entrance


----------



## Coletti

*Re patch*

So how do ya download the patch for 360 version?


----------



## John74

Sign in to xbox live and load the game the update/path will go to download if you agree to do it.


----------



## Brazo

Any tips for Monte Carlo, I can barely get around without losing my front wing, let alone putting in a half decent time!


----------



## dew1911

Don't crash?


----------



## Brazo

Cheers Dew1911 with your asssitance I have just put in a high 1.22, Good for 21st place in qually but I feel I can gain afew more seconds through the last sector.

Going to have to look at my car set up too.


----------



## John74

That was a bad track for me, managed to get into the top 10 during the race with the virgin car before clipping a wall and spinning. Luck would have it i managed to spin and block the track so no one got past me while i sorted myself out.


----------



## Brazo

Have to say I won in china and then really struggled in spain and now monte!


----------



## wedgie

Spain and monte are also my worst tracks Mark :wall::wall:


----------



## buckas

Think there should be more consistency with the weather in qually - like raining in Q2 then a dry track and sunny in Q3 even though there's only about 10 minutes difference in real life 

Cracking game though!


----------



## Brazo

Did a 1.21 in a force india on monte carlo and qualified in 13th. I can easily get to 7th place by late breaking on the 'pack' in the first few corners and once the pack separates out and speeds up I can easily keep my place as its a very hard track to overtake on and a very easy one to block on

And if it wasn't for the pit stop I would be home and dry:lol:

Any pit stop tips as I end up back in 24th (given the pack is so close behind me) and find it hard to then start to overtake em all!


----------



## Matt.

Try pitting 1 lap later?


----------



## dew1911

mattastra said:


> Try pitting 1 lap later?


If you've got the speed my preference is to pit at the end of lap 1, then just drive your balls off and pass as many as possible on track (you will end up 24th) and drive past anyone else as they pit.


----------



## Brazo

^^Tried that, don't have the speed, well I do but I can't be consistent on such a tight closed track over 16 laps!


----------



## dew1911

As said then, drop it back or forward by 1 lap and you should out smart the pack.


----------



## buckas

cracking race at singapore in the wet, pretty much drifted every bend


----------



## Grizzle

mattastra said:


> Try pitting 1 lap later?


1 lap earlier


----------



## wedgie

Grizzle said:


> 1 lap earlier


If i start a race on the option tyres i always stop 1 lap earlier than suggested,you still get one or two AI coming in but its not too bad.If i start on the prime i go one lap longer than suggested....


----------



## Brazo

Damn tried again tonight, think I might just have to limp home in 24th and cut my losses!


----------



## Deano

do I like this game? I bought it 8pm thursday and look at the time of this post. have to be at work for 8.30am. not good.


----------



## Brazo

Lol its great isn't it! Have you done Monte carlo yet?


----------



## Deano

no mate i spent all night trying to do interlagos with no assists on. lol.


----------



## Maggi200

Just did a wet china last night :doublesho IMPOSSIBLE! 

I did notice, that i qualified on wet tyres, started the race on slicks then it rained during and I didn;t change, and I was stillas fast on slicks? I have the latest patch too?


----------



## Eddy

Damn I really need to get this game don't I!?


----------



## O`Neil

Eddy said:


> Damn I really need to get this game don't I!?


Oh yes! :thumb:


----------



## admg1

Finally got a copy of this today and just spent the past couple of hours doing my first two races with Virgin.
Qualified 23rd in Bahrain and finished 18th in the race until i realised i'd picked a 20 second penalty, so finished 23rd.
Qualified 24th in Australia because i was using the wrong setup and kept coming off the track :wall: finished the race 17th, just ahead of Button 

Really liking this game so far :thumb:


----------



## Deano

this game is bloody amazing! i've never played a racing game with as much feeling of speed and you have to really concentrate to put a good lap in.


----------



## buckas

Finished 1st season with Lotus getting 3rd overall and they let me go! :lol:

Shouldn't of turned all those offers down! Now with Virgin, much better car should of picked this one to start with!!!! 

drew


----------



## Brazo

Came in 20th at Monte Carlo, a messy race tbh. Qualified first for Istanbull but spun on the 3rd lap losing places to Hamilton, Vettel and Alonso for an eventual fourth place and fastest lap of race, happy with that in a Force India!


----------



## Deano

i blitzed istanbul in the lotus last night. got pole and took a 32 sec lead over alonso! a lot of throttle feathering I think was the key and not much downforce. I might have the AI in "dumb" setting though.


----------



## Brazo

Currently knocking a 1.20 in practice in Canada in a Force India, I know i can do a 1.18 easily and if I dropped from full fuel to 1 laps worth - who knows!! Thats 150kgs less!!


----------



## Brazo

Got my 1.18 on full fuel in a force india and am pretty chuffed but now theres still plenty there especialy once lightened significantly!

1st in practice, pole in qually, 1st in Race. FULL HOUSE achievement


----------



## wedgie

i just noticed something that really annoys me about this game last night.

After spending quite a lot of time trying to get my set up done, i saved it in slot 3 (xbox 360). When i powered up the console lastnight i tried to load my set up and it had vanished :wall::wall:.

I checked my other saved set ups and they have gone aswell.Best idea is to have a pen and paper handny so that you can keep a hard copy of your set ups...


----------



## Brazo

^^Or keep this url handy

www.racedepartment.com/f1-2010-setups/


----------



## rich-hill

Season 1, in catalunyia. Can't touch the other cars. Qualified 2nd due to weather, but during race the leaders are lapping a 1.24 and I can get 1.26 at best...

Good job I'm good at blocking!!


----------



## rich-hill

Well i have resigned myself to the fact that in season 1 there is no way i am going to win catalunyia GP, even though i got 2nd on the grid. I was lapping 1.28's and the leaders were doing 1.24's. Tried different et ups etc but couldnt even get close


----------



## rich-hill

oh and now monico, i cant get within 5 seconds of the leaders....going to need lot of practise!!


----------



## RD55 DUN

Is it just me or does anyone think the game has got easier since the download patch was released.

I have the settings on legendary, and only edited the traction control to medium, but I still spin.

Anyway before the download my Lotus would struggle to keep up with other cars on the straights, I was qualifying mid grid if I was lucky and a top 10 finish was hard. Now however I can win races by 25-30 seconds over 2nd place, this includes me spinning sometimes aswell. Ive had a fair amount of upgrades to the car but I cant imagine the difference would be this??

Anyone else came across this?


----------



## John74

What do you have the AI cars set on ?


----------



## Maggi200

Finally... one season at lotus, next at williams then on my third at red bull


----------



## RD55 DUN

John74 said:


> What do you have the AI cars set on ?


I have them on the highest setting, legendary.

il maybe try changing the level to easy then back up.


----------



## Brazo

The game seems to spike its difficulty at catty and monaco, for some reason these tracks are much harder! 

Istanbull and Canada that follow are however easily winnable. Starting now on Valencia and its a tricky track, a long track and I am some way of even doing a clean banzai lap yet!


----------



## rich-hill

Monaco is a real challenge for me. Qualified last. Not sure if it's car set up or just the way I am driving it? I follow the guide lines, brake as late as I can and put the power down as soon as I can. 
I'm driving with no abs no traction control, but can only lap mid 1.20's with the computer managing sub 1.20's all the time.
Any ideas?


----------



## buckas

Brazo said:


> The game seems to spike its difficulty at catty and monaco, for some reason these tracks are much harder!


Yep agree there, blitzed the competition at bahrain, malaysia and Oz - now suddenly really hard on these two! :doublesho

Catty is much nicer to drive now since the patch! Must of fixed framerate and LOD issues


----------



## Jai

Finally recording a pole start and race win in Istanbul! Highest before that race was 9th. Seems a very easy track and didn't once see an opposing car! Thankfully no rain. My car is terrible in rain, with BMW Sauber. Anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## DetailMyCar

I stopped playing it before Christmas and haven't started again yet.... i just found it really hard to get a realistic balance where it wasn't completely impossible or completely easy....... 

Maybe i just need to play it a bit more again but i started getting into Forza when i saw the GT5 threads all over the place


----------



## John74

I had the same problem , not played for a while now as i want to finish all the races on forza 3 before o start again.


----------



## Jai

I intend on playing Forza again soon, but starting playing F1 again, won two and on pole for the next race. Before that, I only ever finished above 15th once!


----------



## rich-hill

I'm on season 3 know. I've found that pace comes when you have raced or done a lot of laps at the tracks, so you know exactly when to brake, turn in, accelorate etc. In season one i thought i was doing my best and couldnt get any more out the car. By season two i was much more comfortable moving the front wing at different points, the controls become second nature, not needing to take your eyes off the track to look to the side.


----------



## Deano

started my second season and the red bull car is sooo much better than the lotus.


----------



## rich-hill

I didnt even get an offer from red bull, I got offers from all the lower teams and then ferrari.

Annoyingly though i went to decline the HRT offer they gave me before accepting ferrari and accidently accepted HRT, and with auto save can't go back on it! How annoying!


----------



## John74

Just on my 2nd season on my 7 year career, got a long way to go. Driving the torro rosso which is so muh better than the hrt i started with but carn't wait to get in a top car.


----------



## wedgie

This game is soo frustrating :wall::wall::wall:

Im on my 3rd season and this year im in a torro rosso currently sitting 2nd in the championship.

I was at the british GP the other night,and as usual i pitted before my engineer recommended but i hit the biggest glitch I've seen yet.

I came into the pits in second place and was held up by 30 seconds (stationary :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho) I could see the teams down the pit lane come out service there cars and go back in and i was still sitting there 


I really hope Lee see's this as its really putting me off buying F1 2011 if its going have the same issues


----------



## Pandy

This won the best sports title at the Game games awards didnt it?

I played it the other night with a normal pad and it was horrid, noway can you go from using a wheel to a pad and expect to be any good :lol: or at least i cant!


----------

